# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  hỏi về servo và hybird servo

## honganle

chào các anh. các anh cho em hỏi ưu nhược điểm của alpha step. hybird servo và servo ạ.
em có ý định diy máy plasma. và chạy song mã trục Y, vậy mình nên sử dụng loại nào đây ạ

----------


## caothu

Máy plasma đòi hỏi tốc độ cao,chọn  servo,hầu hết các máy trên thị trường bây giờ đều chơi ac sẻvo với ưu điểm chống mất bước,tốc độ cao,làm thật thì mua mach3 bản quyền,Thc thì trên mạng có bán đầy,tuning ok tý là chẠy ngon cho song mã Y,chơi thanh răng bánh rang,máy plasma ở chỗ tôi đều chơi kiểu ni hết,tiếc là nó dùng phần mềm khác,không phải mach 3,mà là phần mềm của hãng,đặc chủng không đụng hàng,hệ thống điều khiển nhiều chức năng lắm

----------


## honganle

> Máy plasma đòi hỏi tốc độ cao,chọn  servo,hầu hết các máy trên thị trường bây giờ đều chơi ac sẻvo với ưu điểm chống mất bước,tốc độ cao,làm thật thì mua mach3 bản quyền,Thc thì trên mạng có bán đầy,tuning ok tý là chẠy ngon cho song mã Y,chơi thanh răng bánh rang,máy plasma ở chỗ tôi đều chơi kiểu ni hết,tiếc là nó dùng phần mềm khác,không phải mach 3,mà là phần mềm của hãng,đặc chủng không đụng hàng,hệ thống điều khiển nhiều chức năng lắm



servo mình nên chọn loại servo nào được anh. sẵn tiện cho em hỏi ưu nhược điểm ac servo so với hybird servo ạ

----------


## suu_tam

Plasma chỉ cần chạy hybrid là đủ nhanh và khỏe so với cơ khí rồi.
Nếu cơ khí tốt chạy plasma tốc 15k vô tư. Mà giá hybrid thì rẻ hơn servo mà vẫn không sợ mất bước. Mua những bộ hybrid tàu rất dễ mua, giá hợp lý và dễ dùng.

----------

Diyodira

----------


## Duccdt06

hybrid servo nó là step nhưng có báo hồi tiếp nên ko bị mất bước,cơ bản so về servo thì hybrid độ mạnh sẽ mạnh hơn nhưng độ mượt thì sẽ ko bao giờ bằng

----------


## biết tuốt

có mấy bác máy chạy cứ  khoe sevor này nọ mà đếch đấu chân alarm chạy vẫn mất bước như ai  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
làm plastma bác mua luôn bộ điều khiển của tàu mà lắp cho nhanh

----------

suu_tam

----------


## manipul

> có mấy bác máy chạy cứ  khoe sevor này nọ mà đếch đấu chân alarm chạy vẫn mất bước như ai 
> làm plastma bác mua luôn bộ điều khiển của tàu mà lắp cho nhanh



Nhờ bác giải thích kĩ hơn về tác dụng chống mất bước của chân Alarm với ạ.

----------


## ktshung

> Nhờ bác giải thích kĩ hơn về tác dụng chống mất bước của chân Alarm với ạ.


Bác sử dụng chân Alarm để Driver có thể báo cho BOB khi bị mất bước, kẹt ... dạng như Estop. Nếu bác không dùng chân này, khi có lỗi thì trục bị lổi đứng yên nhưng các trục khác vẫn làm việc nên sẽ hư sản phẩm ...

----------


## honganle

> Bác sử dụng chân Alarm để Driver có thể báo cho BOB khi bị mất bước, kẹt ... dạng như Estop. Nếu bác không dùng chân này, khi có lỗi thì trục bị lổi đứng yên nhưng các trục khác vẫn làm việc nên sẽ hư sản phẩm ...


cách đấu chân alarm vào BOB mach3 và khai báo như thế nào vậy anh. anh có thể giải thích cho em ko. em cám on

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> cách đấu chân alarm vào BOB mach3 và khai báo như thế nào vậy anh. anh có thể giải thích cho em ko. em cám on


Mình chưa đấu vào mach3 nhưng bản thân cái alarm là đầu ra npn thêm cái rơ le nữa rồi lấy tiếp điểm từ ro le vào mach3 kiểu nào thì lấy (thường đóng hoặc thường mở) nếu mach3 nhận đầu vào npn thì chơi thẳng vào thôi.

----------


## ktshung

> Mình chưa đấu vào mach3 nhưng bản thân cái alarm là đầu ra npn thêm cái rơ le nữa rồi lấy tiếp điểm từ ro le vào mach3 kiểu nào thì lấy (thường đóng hoặc thường mở) nếu mach3 nhận đầu vào npn thì chơi thẳng vào thôi.


Cũng chẳng cần thêm rơ le đâu bác, bác xem hai chân Alarm +,- như một cái công tắc hành trình hay nút bấm thôi, cứ đấu vào là được (chú ý chân +,- nếu không được thì đảo lại), mup61n nhận thường đóng hay thường mở thì chỉnh trong Mach 3 hay NC Studio

----------


## honganle

> Mình chưa đấu vào mach3 nhưng bản thân cái alarm là đầu ra npn thêm cái rơ le nữa rồi lấy tiếp điểm từ ro le vào mach3 kiểu nào thì lấy (thường đóng hoặc thường mở) nếu mach3 nhận đầu vào npn thì chơi thẳng vào thôi.


cám ơn anh nhé.

----------


## CKD

Servo hay HBS?
Cái này đã có rất nhiều thảo luận trên này, bạn chịu khó tìm lại.

Nên dùng loại nào?
---> HBS

Tại sao vậy?
- HBS dủ sức đáp ứng cho nhu cầu củ bạn. Kiểm soát không mất bước cũng như tốc độ vận hành. Máy plasma mình dùng HBS chạy không tải đến 20-25K mm/min.
- HBS không đòi hỏi tuning phức tạp. Thậm chí không cần tuning vẫn có thể chạy tốt. Tuning thì chạy tốt và êm hơn nữa.
- Servo thì tại sao không? Đã có nhiều chủ đề nói về tuning servo, cũng như so sánh servo với HBS. Nếu bạn đã xem sẽ hiểu nguyên nhân.

Đây là kinh nghiệm cá nhân. Bạn có thể tham khảo

----------

honganle, saudau

----------


## honganle

> Servo hay HBS?
> Cái này đã có rất nhiều thảo luận trên này, bạn chịu khó tìm lại.
> 
> Nên dùng loại nào?
> ---> HBS
> 
> Tại sao vậy?
> - HBS dủ sức đáp ứng cho nhu cầu củ bạn. Kiểm soát không mất bước cũng như tốc độ vận hành. Máy plasma mình dùng HBS chạy không tải đến 20-25K mm/min.
> - HBS không đòi hỏi tuning phức tạp. Thậm chí không cần tuning vẫn có thể chạy tốt. Tuning thì chạy tốt và êm hơn nữa.
> ...


dạ cám ơn anh. còn vấn đề chạy song mã trục Y dùng thanh răng. HBS mình dùng có giống step ko anh??

----------


## ktshung

> dạ cám ơn anh. còn vấn đề chạy song mã trục Y dùng thanh răng. HBS mình dùng có giống step ko anh??


giống bạn! nó là con step có thêm cái dây hồi tiếp, chả có gì hơn, bạn chú ý đảo chiều HBS bằng cần gạt SW5, không đảo dây như step

----------

honganle

----------


## honganle

> giống bạn! nó là con step có thêm cái dây hồi tiếp, chả có gì hơn, bạn chú ý đảo chiều HBS bằng cần gạt SW5, không đảo dây như step



em dùng con này ạ. con này thì đảo chiều sao anh

----------


## suu_tam

Dùng bộ HBS86H với motor 8Nm hơn.

----------


## honganle

> Dùng bộ HBS86H với motor 8Nm hơn.


em là mem mới. anh giải thích giúp em điểm khác biệt giữa HBS86H vs HBS785S được ko ạ. em cám ơn

----------


## suu_tam

758 không phải 785.
Thì nhìn thấy luôn đó, là một con số và một con cơ. Con số thì nhìn nó sang chảnh hơn con cơ nhưng lại đắt tiền hơn con cơ. Thế thôi.
Còn tùy bác chủ thích dùng còn gì thì dùng.

----------


## honganle

> 758 không phải 785.
> Thì nhìn thấy luôn đó, là một con số và một con cơ. Con số thì nhìn nó sang chảnh hơn con cơ nhưng lại đắt tiền hơn con cơ. Thế thôi.
> Còn tùy bác chủ thích dùng còn gì thì dùng.


vậy HBS758S em phải đảo chiều 2 motor sao ạ. mình đảo dây A+ A- giống step được ko anh

----------


## VuongAn

> vậy HBS758S em phải đảo chiều 2 motor sao ạ. mình đảo dây A+ A- giống step được ko anh


Em trả lời thay luôn bác sưu tầm: trong hướng dẫn của em này thì các dây A+, A-, B+,B- không được đấu sai

----------


## honganle

> Em trả lời thay luôn bác sưu tầm: trong hướng dẫn của em này thì các dây A+, A-, B+,B- không được đấu sai


vậy làm cách nào để đảo chiều HBS758S vậy anh

----------


## VuongAn

> vậy làm cách nào để đảo chiều HBS758S vậy anh


Nếu bob của bác hỗ trợ slave thì bác điều chỉnh trong mach3, không hỗ trợ thì bác dùng IC đảo chiều tín hiệu. Em chỉ biết thế thôi chứ cũng chưa thử bao giờ, nhờ các cao thủ vào giúp bác ấy

----------


## honganle

> Nếu bob của bác hỗ trợ slave thì bác điều chỉnh trong mach3, không hỗ trợ thì bác dùng IC đảo chiều tín hiệu. Em chỉ biết thế thôi chứ cũng chưa thử bao giờ, nhờ các cao thủ vào giúp bác ấy


cám ơn anh ạ. em còn gà mờ phần điều khiển lắm. xin nhờ các cao thủ chỉ giúp với ạ

----------


## suu_tam

Mua đồ đầu bảo họ cho tài liệu hoặc hướng dẫn, cái đó là bộ số thì cài đặt trong bảng điều khiển. Còn cái HBS86H thì nó hướng dẫn luôn ở vỏ.

----------


## caothu

không nên dùng HBS ,cẩn thận chạy lâu,chạy công nghiệp ,nhiệt độ cao nó tèo con encoder bên trong là xong phim,dùng servo yaskawa là ok

----------


## motogia

Ui thế mà giờ em mới biết đó bác, em dùng con servo lai của leadshine 3 năm này, máy gỗ chạy gần như 24/24 chắc phải ủ tiền chuẩn bị thay mất, cảm ơn bác

----------

solero

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> không nên dùng HBS ,cẩn thận chạy lâu,chạy công nghiệp ,nhiệt độ cao nó tèo con encoder bên trong là xong phim,dùng servo yaskawa là ok


Bác nói vậy đã có dẫn chứng thực tế chưa hay bác mới chỉ gặp 1 trường hợp đã nói, Em thấy gần nhà ông kia chạy gỗ dùng HBS chạy liên tục chỉ nghỉ từ 22h đến 6h00 sáng hôm sau ngày nào cũng vậy mà mấy năm nay chưa hư, Em ở gần mà chưa kiếm được máy ông đó đồng nào. :Big Grin:

----------


## Diyodira

> không nên dùng HBS ,cẩn thận chạy lâu,chạy công nghiệp ,nhiệt độ cao nó tèo con encoder bên trong là xong phim,dùng servo yaskawa là ok


cáo thú này một hồi chắc ăn gạch no lại chạy vào rừng trốn mất   :Wink:

----------

solero

----------


## caothu

> Bác nói vậy đã có dẫn chứng thực tế chưa hay bác mới chỉ gặp 1 trường hợp đã nói, Em thấy gần nhà ông kia chạy gỗ dùng HBS chạy liên tục chỉ nghỉ từ 22h đến 6h00 sáng hôm sau ngày nào cũng vậy mà mấy năm nay chưa hư, Em ở gần mà chưa kiếm được máy ông đó đồng nào.


bó tay chú,môi trường của máy plasma nó nóng đến thế nào chú biết không mà đi so với máy gỗ,bó chiếu

----------


## caothu

> cáo thú này một hồi chắc ăn gạch no lại chạy vào rừng trốn mất


chú mày làm được cái máy nào chưa chọc mỏ vào thế,show hàng anh xem phát

----------


## Diyodira

> bó tay chú,môi trường của máy plasma nó nóng đến thế nào chú biết không mà đi so với máy gỗ,bó chiếu


motor nó có liên quan gì tới plasma hay gỗ đâu? có món nào nhét chỗ đầu súng đâu mà sợ nó nóng, mà bản thân motor step nó còn nóng hơn thân súng cắt, vậy thì nhiệt gì của plasma làm cho nó nóng

plasma dùng HBS thì mình thấy chuẩn quá rồi còn gì

nói dài dòng cho vui thôi thực sự bác phán vậy thì: ôi kỳ kỳ làm sao  :Smile:

----------


## Diyodira

> chú mày làm được cái máy nào chưa chọc mỏ vào thế,show hàng anh xem phát


bác cứ bình tĩnh, trên này nhiều ae đã làm và đúc kết hết chơn rồi, bác phán vậy cộng với nick nữa thì sợ mấy ae vào nghề hiểu sai rồi rối đấy chứ

----------


## caothu

đúng là chả biết cái gì còn cãi,cứ đi xem 1 con plasma cắt thép đi,cái thép sau khi cắt,nó nóng chết bà luôn ấy chứ,phả hơi nóng đó ra thì cái encoder không sớm thì muộn cũng teo,nhất là encoder bằng nhựa nhé,nhất là khi cắt tôn ở sát mép trục Y  nó tiệm cận gần động cơ, Plasma nhiệt độ thấp (3.000 – 70.000 C) .Máy Gỗ tuổi  nào kể ra ở đây,ông cứ đi hỏi máy ông làm plasma công nghiệp đi sẽ rõ,haizzzz,lên máy công ty hãng lớn bán máy mà tìm hiểu luôn đi,kaka,máy cnc plasma tổng cty tôi mua của nước ngoài toàn bộ dùng ac servo nhé

----------


## Diyodira

> đúng là chả biết cái gì còn cãi,cứ đi xem 1 con plasma cắt thép đi,cái thép sau khi cắt,nó nóng chết bà luôn ấy chứ,phả hơi nóng đó ra thì cái encoder không sớm thì muộn cũng teo,nhất là encoder bằng nhựa nhé,nhất là khi cắt tôn ở sát mép trục Y  nó tiệm cận gần động cơ, Plasma nhiệt độ thấp (3.000 – 70.000 C) .Máy Gỗ tuổi  nào kể ra ở đây,ông cứ đi hỏi máy ông làm plasma công nghiệp đi sẽ rõ,haizzzz,lên máy công ty hãng lớn bán máy mà tìm hiểu luôn đi,kaka


bác nói cũng có lý nhưng không đếu nỗi phải lo vậy đâu, và máy càng công nghiệp thì khung gầm X càng cao nên càng an tâm, nếu sức nóng làm tèo encoder thì trong môi trường đó chắc người cũng không chịu nỗi, lúc này chúng ta nên lo sức khỏe công nhân trước cái đã  :Smile:

----------


## CKD

Bác caothu có trả giá con HBS nào chưa, hay chỉ nghe nói rồi phán?

----------


## caothu

> bác nói cũng có lý nhưng không đếu nỗi phải lo vậy đâu, và máy càng công nghiệp thì khung gầm X càng cao nên càng an tâm, nếu sức nóng làm tèo encoder thì trong môi trường đó chắc người cũng không chịu nỗi, lúc này chúng ta nên lo sức khỏe công nhân trước cái đã


xem cái này đi https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5kTcEJrOf4,ở đó mà dùng hbs chạy công nghiệp cả ngày lẫn đêm,cái encoder nhựa của nó chịu không nổi đâu,mấy ông tôi biết chắc chưa dùng máy plasma để chạy công nghiệp bao giờ bởi vì làm quái gì có lượng thép lớn cho các ông cắt ngày đêm,họ làm công nghiệp ,ông cứ lên các hãng chế tạo đi xem thử có thằng nào dùng hbs không sẽ biết

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> bó tay chú,môi trường của máy plasma nó nóng đến thế nào chú biết không mà đi so với máy gỗ,bó chiếu


Lại cũng gần nhà em luôn, con máy cắt sắt của tiệm sắt em mua làm máy cnc nó cũng chơi hbs mà là loại hbs57 mới ghê chứ. Vẫn dùng như thường. Còn bác mà lăn tăn thì bác gọi cho bác mộc bên cnc 24h em thấy bác mộc lắp cả driver lên trục x kia kìa bán cho khách chậy ầm ầm.

----------


## motogia

xin lỗi nhé, cao thủ đâu thì em không biết, chứ " cào đầu" vì kém thì có đầy, cái nhiệt độ sinh ra đạt độ nóng chảy chỉ tại thời điểm cắt ngay tại đầu mỏ cắt, sau đó khí nén thổi vào để đẩy phần vật liệu đó, cũng làm nó nguội mịa đi ít nhiều rùi, cái đĩa encoder bọn tàu khịa nó làm ra, cũng đặt trong hộp bảo vệ bằng nhôm, muốn chảy cái đĩa đó, thì nhôm nó hấp hụ nhiệt trước, muốn chảy cái đĩa đó, thì dây điện ngay cái đít động cơ cũng tèo mịa mất rùi, nhớ ngày xưa, leadshine nó mới thương mại servo lai, thấy đắt quá, mua hàng không tên tuổi, động cơ nó sinh nhiệt sờ muốn phỏng tay, lúc đó chưa kịp mua quạt giải nhiệt cho thân động cơ, và vì hàng gấp, cũng quất max công suất thời gian dài cũng ứ tèo con encoder, còn cái sờ vô ngon ngon như bác nói, giá cả sản phẩm ngày càng thấp vì cạnh tranh, mơ thì có đấy, nhưng thần thánh thì chưa chắc, hỏng vẫn có nếu vớ phải bọn công nhân nó chạy như phá, giá thành thì cao, thay thế và cài đặt ứ ngọt được, cho nên không tội gì. cũng nói thêm, có ông bạn là thầu phụ của một doanh nghiệp chuyên về công nghiệp nặng , cẩu, ống, bình bồn, kết cấu, tôn dày chà bá, mối dự án đến vài nghìn tấn chứ chẳng ít, ống ấy có 6 con , 3 con dùng hbs, khổ toàn trên 3mx12m, cắt 3 ca liên tục, vẫn đáp ứng hàng, hỏng thì có, mà chưa bao giờ thấy ông ấy kêu hỏng encoder.

----------


## motogia

trở lại vấn đề của chủ thớt, quyết định mua loại nào, nên tìm manual trước đọc kĩ trước khi sử dụng, về đảo chiều quay động cơ để chạy mirror song mã, thì có cái nút gạt ngay trên driver để set chiều quay đó, mạnh dạn mà chiến đi, anh em người ta dùng nhiều rùi bác, thậm chí hbs giờ nó còn thông dụng hơn cả step đóa, hihiji

----------


## caothu

> bác nói cũng có lý nhưng không đếu nỗi phải lo vậy đâu, và máy càng công nghiệp thì khung gầm X càng cao nên càng an tâm, nếu sức nóng làm tèo encoder thì trong môi trường đó chắc người cũng không chịu nỗi, lúc này chúng ta nên lo sức khỏe công nhân trước cái đã


xem cái này đi https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5kTcEJrOf4,ở đó mà dùng hbs chạy công nghiệp cả ngày lẫn đêm,cái encoder nhựa của nó chịu không nổi đâu,mấy ông tôi biết chắc chưa dùng máy plasma để chạy công nghiệp bao giờ bởi vì làm quái gì có lượng thép lớn cho các ông cắt ngày đêm,họ làm công nghiệp ,ông cứ lên các hãng chế tạo đi xem thử có thằng nào dùng hbs không sẽ biết

----------


## caothu

> trở lại vấn đề của chủ thớt, quyết định mua loại nào, nên tìm manual trước đọc kĩ trước khi sử dụng, về đảo chiều quay động cơ để chạy mirror song mã, thì có cái nút gạt ngay trên driver để set chiều quay đó, mạnh dạn mà chiến đi, anh em người ta dùng nhiều rùi bác, thậm chí hbs giờ nó còn thông dụng hơn cả step đóa, hihiji


Chủ thớt đừng nghe tên này phán,nó chả biết cái gì đâu.cứ chơi ac servo đi,phải tin tưởng các hãng lớn của Nhật của Mỹ của Đức chứ,họ toàn xài ac servo,tin gì mấy thằng Việt Nam chế cháo dùng HBS,toàn hàng dỏm thôi,tuổi nào so với các hãng lớn,đố ông nội nào tìm được con plasma nào của các hãng lớn mà chơi HBS nhé,đúng là dốt mà cứ thích phán

----------

honganle

----------


## Diyodira

> xem cái này đi https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5kTcEJrOf4,ở đó mà dùng hbs chạy công nghiệp cả ngày lẫn đêm,cái encoder nhựa của nó chịu không nổi đâu,mấy ông tôi biết chắc chưa dùng máy plasma để chạy công nghiệp bao giờ bởi vì làm quái gì có lượng thép lớn cho các ông cắt ngày đêm,họ làm công nghiệp ,ông cứ lên các hãng chế tạo đi xem thử có thằng nào dùng hbs không sẽ biết


cắt xong thấy nó cũng dùng tay cầm vào chi tiết phà phà.

nói chung tùy theo cấp độ sx, và nhu cầu của khách hàng, mấy hãng lớn danh tiếng họ làm bài bản, độc quyền thì servo là lựa chọn duy nhất vì nó đáp ứng nhiều điều kiện chức năng cho điều khiển của họ thôi, chứ không hẳn là vì độ bền, vì nồi đồng cối đá ... , sang thì bỏ tiền ra mua mấy cái sung sướng, còn điều kiện sx của ae trên đây thì HBS là chuẩn rồi, vẫn lấy xiềng tốt, thậm chí còn ngon cơm hơn.

giống như 2 chiếc xe, một em đời mới Châu âu, đầy đủ chống lật, chống bó cứng phanh, kiểm soát bám đường, máy lạnh nhiều vùng độc lập giá 3ty..., còn một em đời tàn tàn 200tr, máy lạnh đủ mát, không có các điều kiện sung sướng như em kia nhưng nó vẫn chạy theo đuôi em kia được mà, hơn thua ở bác tài nữa, xe xịn mà gặp tài xế tào lao nện cũng te tua, xe thường gặp tài xế chạy tốt giữ gìn thì còn hơn, chưa nói chuyện chăm nuôi một chiếc xe xịn nữa, một thời gian thì xe xịn rớt giá bằng xe thường vì không ai dám mua, dám nuôi, và cuối cùng em nó có thể dạt ra ve chai vì sự cao cấp và đỏng đảnh cũa nó, còn em xe thường vẫn lăn bánh và kiếm cơm đều đều

----------

honganle, solero

----------


## motogia

chưa ai nói hbs thay thế sờ vồ, và ngược lại, tùy tâm và tùy tầm bác chủ đầu tư, tất nhiên muốn mượt, và nhanh như ac servo, thì theo bác cao thủ thì ẵm một bộ cho con máy của bác, nếu trong quá trình lắp, tuning khó quá thì cầu cứu cao thủ với free chi phí, biết đâu học thêm nhiều điều, và kiếm luôn nguồn cắt khủng- pro, để song hành với mấy ac servo như clip quảng cái của bác phạm đồng tình, lẽ dĩ nhiên ngon đấy nhưng xèng chắc không ngon cho lắm, vì mấy tên Việt Nam mình, trong đí có bác cao thủ, ứ ngon tay như mấy tên bên trời tây vĩ đại. chứ đừng chơi hàng chị na, nó toàn công nghệ cũ , kém lấy cái danh công xưởng thế giới rẻ tiền mà Việt Nam mình đang mong

----------

honganle

----------


## honganle

em cám ơn các anh rất nhiều ạ. sẵn tiện cho em hỏi là HBS758S với HBS86S khác nhau sao ạ. và đảo chiều HBS758S phải dùng ic đảo xung Dir hoặc tính năng slave trên mach3 đúng ko a. em chưa xài mach3 nên ko biết cấu hình slave như thế nào. nhờ các cao nhân trợ giúp ạ. em cám ơn

----------


## CKD

Khoan bàn độ bền của HBS & servo. Hỏi bác chủ vài câu là có phương án ngay.
1. Bác chủ đã hiểu rỏ sự khác nhau của HBS & servo?
2. Bác chủ đã sử dụng qua step chưa?
3. Bác chủ biết tuning servo chưa? Bất kể dòng nào, manual hay auto tuning? Đã làm qua lần nào chưa?

Và bác chủ nên hiểu rỏ mấy nội dung sau:
1. HBS sử dụng đơn giản giống step.
2. Servo thì phải tuning mới chạy, phải tuning tốt thì mới chạy chính xác, phải loại chuyên dùng cho CNC thì tốc độ đáp ứng mới cao.
3. Servo khi chạy song mã thì độ khó khi tuning tăng lên vài lần... mà kết quả vẫn là lòng tin.

Và cũng đừng bao giờ lôi giá servo cũ ra so sánh với step mới. Cái gì cũng có giá trị sử dụng của nó, không có lý do gì servo nó ngon mà nó rẻ cả. Và chắc chắn servo nó vẫn chết như mọi thiết bị khác. Tuyệt đối không có khái niệm ngon-bổ-rẻ cho mọi tình huống. Có chăng là nó sẽ rẻ và ngon cho một nhu cầu nào đó, không phải cho tất cả.

@caothu
Cái video của bác giới thiệu.. nó chẵng có ý nghĩa gì cho việc lựa chọn step hay servo cả. Khái niệm servo hay được quảng cáo thường mang đậm tính PR, quảng bá nâng giá trị sản phẩm thôi. Thông tin này nó có giá trị với những người kém hiểu biết.

Em chỉ quan tâm thông số vận hành & phương pháp kiểm tra để cho ra các thông số đó. Em tin là phần lớn mấy con máy to to kiểu vậy ở VN chẵng có cái máy nào có đo kiểm thông số cả. Độ chính xác vận hành chỉ dựa vào lý thuyết  :Big Grin: 

Bác nào biết phương pháp đo kiểm định máy, thương hiệu VN nào có đo kiểm hiệu chuẩn trước khi xuất xưởng cho em cái thương hiệu & quy trình + thiết bị thực hiện với.

Còn việc vận hành 24/7, xem các thương hiệu lớn bla bla... hơi buồn cười vụ này.
1. Bác chủ muốn làm máy kiểu handmade.. hay nôm na là tự chế cho mình dùng. So với thương hiệu làm gì.
2. Vì là tự chế nên phải dựa vào khã năng của mình... chạy đua công nghệ mà không đủ sức làm chủ công nghệ thì có lợi gì... khoe tiền à?
3. Nhu cầu thực tế nói lên tất cả... em chẵng thấy cái nhà máy công nghiệp nặng nào mà chạy 24/7 cả.

----------

solero

----------


## cuongmay

> Chủ thớt đừng nghe tên này phán,nó chả biết cái gì đâu.cứ chơi ac servo đi,phải tin tưởng các hãng lớn của Nhật của Mỹ của Đức chứ,họ toàn xài ac servo,tin gì mấy thằng Việt Nam chế cháo dùng HBS,toàn hàng dỏm thôi,tuổi nào so với các hãng lớn,đố ông nội nào tìm được con plasma nào của các hãng lớn mà chơi HBS nhé,đúng là dốt mà cứ thích phán


Bác cu thảo này nói đúng nè , hãng lớn toàn xài servo vậy khi nào có hãng lớn hãy xài servo nha,giờ nhỏ thì cứ hbs đã,trình thấp mà với cho cao là ngã đó.

----------


## honganle

> Khoan bàn độ bền của HBS & servo. Hỏi bác chủ vài câu là có phương án ngay.
> 1. Bác chủ đã hiểu rỏ sự khác nhau của HBS & servo?
> 2. Bác chủ đã sử dụng qua step chưa?
> 3. Bác chủ biết tuning servo chưa? Bất kể dòng nào, manual hay auto tuning? Đã làm qua lần nào chưa?
> 
> Và bác chủ nên hiểu rỏ mấy nội dung sau:
> 1. HBS sử dụng đơn giản giống step.
> 2. Servo thì phải tuning mới chạy, phải tuning tốt thì mới chạy chính xác, phải loại chuyên dùng cho CNC thì tốc độ đáp ứng mới cao.
> 3. Servo khi chạy song mã thì độ khó khi tuning tăng lên vài lần... mà kết quả vẫn là lòng tin.
> ...


em xin cám ơn anh CKD:
1. em hiểu sự khác biệt của HBS và servo rồi
2. em đạ từng dùng step
3. em chưa sử dụng servo bao giờ ạ. nên cũng ko biết cách đấu dây cũng như turning ạ.

vấn đề em cũng muốn tìm hiểu servo nhưng nghe mấy anh diễn đàn nói là servo turning rất khó nên em cũng hơi mong lung. 
sẳn tiện cho em hỏi giá 1 con servo yaskawa cỡ 4NM bao nhiêu ạ

----------


## caothu

@CKD:Ông kém quá,nhà máy đóng tàu,cắt 3 ca liên tục nhé,tốt nhất nói không với hàng trung quốc nhé,kiếm hàng Nhật cho bền

----------


## suu_tam

Cứ cho như bác SIÊU CAO THỦ nói nó chết cái encoder thì cũng còn khướt vì cái dây điện bên ngoài sẽ chết trước.
Nhưng điều quan trọng là giờ họ bán cái đĩa và cụm encoder thay cho con HSB nhiều nhan nhản. lại rẻ bèo.
Tiền mua HSB và sau này thay encoder vẫn rẻ chán.

----------


## CKD

> @CKD:Ông kém quá,nhà máy đóng tàu,cắt 3 ca liên tục nhé,tốt nhất nói không với hàng trung quốc nhé,kiếm hàng Nhật cho bền


Chắc là em kém cụ ạ.
Cụ có thể khai sáng cho em, nhà máy đóng tàu nào chạy 3 ca không nghỉ không ạ?

@honganle
Servo nó có cái hay của nó, việc tìm hiểu & sử dụng không có gì là sai cả. Dù thích hay không, nếu thích tự động hóa thì nên tìm hiểu về nó. Chỉ có lợi không có hại.

Nhưng khi chế tạo máy thì ta nên dùng cái gì mà mình hiểu rỏ nhất để hạn chế rủi ro bạn ạ.

----------

honganle

----------


## caothu

thế cơ à,đợi thay cái mới thì hỏng bố mấy tấm thép sai kích thước rồi,khéo tiền đền mấy tấm thép đó lại bằng mấy lần cái động cơ kèm driver HBS nữa ấy chứ,chưa kể công sức ngồi thay thế,thời gian,khi có việc gáp nữa chứ đéo kịp tiến độ thì ....,vãi chưởng

----------

honganle

----------


## VuongAn

> em xin cám ơn anh CKD:
> 1. em hiểu sự khác biệt của HBS và servo rồi
> 2. em đạ từng dùng step
> 3. em chưa sử dụng servo bao giờ ạ. nên cũng ko biết cách đấu dây cũng như turning ạ.
> 
> vấn đề em cũng muốn tìm hiểu servo nhưng nghe mấy anh diễn đàn nói là servo turning rất khó nên em cũng hơi mong lung. 
> sẳn tiện cho em hỏi giá 1 con servo yaskawa cỡ 4NM bao nhiêu ạ


Bác định chi trả bao nhiêu tiền cho phần điện nói chung và phần động cớ nói riêng? Bác đinh dùng servo cũ hay mới? Nếu servo tầm 4Nm của yaskawa bác mua mới loại sigma 5 cũng phải trên $2000 cho một bộ, ( 1.5kw 4.9Nm) Mua cũ thì hên xui em ko biết

----------


## honganle

> Chắc là em kém cụ ạ.
> Cụ có thể khai sáng cho em, nhà máy đóng tàu nào chạy 3 ca không nghỉ không ạ?
> 
> @honganle
> Servo nó có cái hay của nó, việc tìm hiểu & sử dụng không có gì là sai cả. Dù thích hay không, nếu thích tự động hóa thì nên tìm hiểu về nó. Chỉ có lợi không có hại.
> 
> Nhưng khi chế tạo máy thì ta nên dùng cái gì mà mình hiểu rỏ nhất để hạn chế rủi ro bạn ạ.


cho em hỏi HSB86S với HBS758S khác nhau về tính năng như thế nào anh ạ.

----------


## motogia

Ac servo có hỏng không, thế hỏng không phải chờ gáp chắc nếu không tự xử được, không phải vãi tiền chắc.

----------


## caothu

Quan trọng là thằng nào mau hỏng hơn thôi,thằng HBS là của Trung Quốc mà tiêu chí kinh doanh của Tàu là sản phẩm càng mau hỏng thì chúng nó càng có lãi,HBS không bao giờ bền hơn Ac sẻvo đâu,tin tôi đi ,mà không tin tôi thì phải tin các hãng lớn tên tuổi trên thế giới chứ

----------


## honganle

> Quan trọng là thằng nào mau hỏng hơn thôi,thằng HBS là của Trung Quốc mà tiêu chí kinh doanh của Tàu là sản phẩm càng mau hỏng thì chúng nó càng có lãi,HBS không bao giờ bền hơn Ac sẻvo đâu,tin tôi đi ,mà không tin tôi thì phải tin các hãng lớn tên tuổi trên thế giới chứ


dạ vâng. mắc hơn thì phải tốt hơn là đúng rồi anh. em đang tính xài driver HBS758s ko biết anh hay các cao thủ có ai xài loại này chưa ạ. xin nhờ chỉ giáo

----------


## motogia

> Quan trọng là thằng nào mau hỏng hơn thôi,thằng HBS là của Trung Quốc mà tiêu chí kinh doanh của Tàu là sản phẩm càng mau hỏng thì chúng nó càng có lãi,HBS không bao giờ bền hơn Ac sẻvo đâu,tin tôi đi ,mà không tin tôi thì phải tin các hãng lớn tên tuổi trên thế giới chứ


Không ai nói là không tin cả,thậm chí còn rất tin, song nên cân nhắc yếu tố đầu tư, vận hành, điều kiện công việc. còn việc mau hỏng, thì còn cân nhắc nhiều yếu tố nữa, hàng tốt hay hàng kém hơn nhưng vận hành kém, kiểm soát công nghệ không tốt, bảo dưỡng kém... thì cũng chết, còn bác phán cái encoder hàng tàu nhanh hỏng không dùng được cho plasma vì nóng, thì còn nhiều yếu tố để nói lắm. 
Chốt lại theo quan điểm của em, bác chủ tùy vào khả năng của mình mà tiến hành, còn so sánh 2 cái hbs86 và HBS758s, bác chịu khó đọc tài liệu cái nào phù hợp với khả năng tài chính, kỹ thuật thì chơi, mạnh dạn hỏi mấy cụ cung cấp hàng và anh em khác. HBS758s mình chưa dùng bao giờ, có xem qua manual tiếng trung, thấy hơi khó tuning một chút.
Thôi xin phép em té đây, để bác chủ đi vào công việc chính. :Smile:

----------


## Ga con

> xem cái này đi https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_5kTcEJrOf4,ở đó mà dùng hbs chạy công nghiệp cả ngày lẫn đêm,cái encoder nhựa của nó chịu không nổi đâu,mấy ông tôi biết chắc chưa dùng máy plasma để chạy công nghiệp bao giờ bởi vì làm quái gì có lượng thép lớn cho các ông cắt ngày đêm,họ làm công nghiệp ,ông cứ lên các hãng chế tạo đi xem thử có thằng nào dùng hbs không sẽ biết


Thế ông cu thảo có biết encoder đời mới của servo đĩa nó cũng bằng nhựa acrylic không ông.

Mitsu J3 nè ông



Thanks.

----------


## caothu

haha,chưa biết,giờ mới được mở mắt,chắc người ta họ tính toán hết rồi nên mới làm vậy,có lẽ con này hơn con HBS,cái này cũng khó nói,thế giờ tôi hỏi ông giữa 1 con dùng encoder bằng nhựa dễ biến dạng dưới tác dụng nhiệt và 1 con dùg encoder từ vật liệu khác không chịu ảnh hưởng của nhiệt thì ông chọn con nào?Giờ không phải chuyện encoder nữa mà là chuyện HBS và ac sẻvo cái nào bền hơn thôi,kaka.Nếu sau này HBS nó cải tiến độ bền lên thì dùng nó không thì thôi,mà hàng của trung quốc,tôi nghĩ không bao giờ nó làm bền đâu,không phải vì nó không làm được mà sản phẩm càng mau hỏng thì nó quay vòng vốn mới nhanh,mới có lãi

----------


## ktshung

> Bác nói vậy đã có dẫn chứng thực tế chưa hay bác mới chỉ gặp 1 trường hợp đã nói, Em thấy gần nhà ông kia chạy gỗ dùng HBS chạy liên tục chỉ nghỉ từ 22h đến 6h00 sáng hôm sau ngày nào cũng vậy mà mấy năm nay chưa hư, Em ở gần mà chưa kiếm được máy ông đó đồng nào.


Em chứng thực là HBS rất hay hư encode, sau khoảng 3 năm là hay bị, em bị đến giờ đã 3 con nên biết, các bác tin hay không thì tùy, hehehe. Cái đĩa encode mở ra nhìn rất dởm ... Còn lai con môtr thì ngon, em vẫn vứt encode đấu với driver step thường xài tiếp, hehehe

----------


## Diyodira

> không phải vì nó không làm được mà sản phẩm càng mau hỏng thì nó quay vòng vốn mới nhanh,mới có lãi


tào lao mía lao, chưa thấy thằng nào kinh doanh như bác nói mà nó ngày càng lớn mạnh và người người dùng hàng của nó.

nói tóm lại nếu bác ác cảm hàng China thì không bàn nữa là thích hợp nhất, chứ đừng nói hàng nó kém và không dùng được trong công nghiệp, này nọ ...

----------


## ktshung

> Cứ cho như bác SIÊU CAO THỦ nói nó chết cái encoder thì cũng còn khướt vì cái dây điện bên ngoài sẽ chết trước.
> Nhưng điều quan trọng là giờ họ bán cái đĩa và cụm encoder thay cho con HSB nhiều nhan nhản.Đính kèm 55162 lại rẻ bèo.
> Tiền mua HSB và sau này thay encoder vẫn rẻ chán.


em đang rất cần thể loại này, bác chỉ chổ em mua với ạ

----------


## Diyodira

> Em chứng thực là HBS rất hay hư encode, sau khoảng 3 năm là hay bị, em bị đến giờ đã 3 con nên biết, các bác tin hay không thì tùy, hehehe


mình tin hoàn toàn, thậm chí hư nhiều hơn nữa cũng là chuyện bình thường, nếu bác có dùng ac servo thì càng bị nhiều hợn nữa, điều mình muốn nói ở đây là không có gì làm tiêu chuẩn để đánh giá chất lượng của linh kiện, thợ cũng 5 - 7 loại, làm servo thì phải có kỹ thuật, thậm chí phải có chuyên môn thì mới làm tốt và ổn định, tuy nó là thiết bị điện tử nhưng độ bền của nó có liên quan rất nhiều đến phần cơn khí, trong quá trình lắp ráp và kết nối cơ khí, không hiểu sâu thì bị như nhai gỏi là bình thường.

nhân đây cũng nhắn nhủ tới ae là làm việc với encoder thì phải nâng như trứng, hứng như hoa, vuốt ve âu yếm còn hơn đờn bà nữa đấy, đút vào hay rút ra cũng phải nhẹ nhàng, không được bạo lực: nạy, cảo trục motor, hay dùng khớp nối không đúng (khớp nối cũng là một sát thủ ngầm nhé)

----------


## ktshung

> mình tin hoàn toàn, thậm chí hư nhiều hơn nữa cũng là chuyện bình thường, nếu bác có dùng ac servo thì càng bị nhiều hợn nữa, điều mình muốn nói ở đây là không có gì làm tiêu chuẩn để đánh giá chất lượng của linh kiện, thợ cũng 5 - 7 loại, làm servo thì phải có kỹ thuật, thậm chí phải có chuyên môn thì mới làm tốt và ổn định, tuy nó là thiết bị điện tử nhưng độ bền của nó có liên quan rất nhiều đến phần cơn khí, trong quá trình lắp ráp và kết nối cơ khí, không hiểu sâu thì bị như nhai gỏi là bình thường.


em ko tham gia vụ tranh luận này vì ko đủ trình độ, hehehe. Em chỉ nói cái kinh nguyệt của mình, để các bác có thêm thông tin để quyết định chuyện các bác thôi, hehehe

----------


## honganle

em cám ơn mọi người ạ. Vấn đề mau hư hay cái nào tốt hơn cái nào thì nhìn vào thương hiệu và giá là đã biết rồi ạ. cái đó em không quan tâm lắm ạ. em quan tâm cách đấu dây và turning HBS758s ạ. có anh nào đã từng sử dụng thì giúp em với. em đa tạ

----------


## caothu

> Em chứng thực là HBS rất hay hư encode, sau khoảng 3 năm là hay bị, em bị đến giờ đã 3 con nên biết, các bác tin hay không thì tùy, hehehe. Cái đĩa encode mở ra nhìn rất dởm ... Còn lai con môtr thì ngon, em vẫn vứt encode đấu với driver step thường xài tiếp, hehehe


ông dùng cho máy gì vậy?plasma hay máy gỗ?

----------


## caothu

> tào lao mía lao, chưa thấy thằng nào kinh doanh như bác nói mà nó ngày càng lớn mạnh và người người dùng hàng của nó.
> 
> nói tóm lại nếu bác ác cảm hàng China thì không bàn nữa là thích hợp nhất, chứ đừng nói hàng nó kém và không dùng được trong công nghiệp, này nọ ...


ông mới tào lao thì đúng hơn,đúng là chả biết gì,cái dép đi 10 năm không hỏng thì doanh nghiệp bán dép cho ai,phải 1 năm hỏng thì nó mới bán thêm được cái khác chứ,đúng là dốt mà cứ thích phán

----------


## Diyodira

> ông mới tào lao thì đúng hơn,đúng là chả biết gì,cái dép đi 10 năm không hỏng thì doanh nghiệp bán dép cho ai,phải 1 năm hỏng thì nó mới bán thêm được cái khác chứ,đúng là dốt mà cứ thích phán


chào thua cu thảo, so sánh khập khiểng và tào lao.

một người có thể có vài đôi dép và dăm ba đôi giày, do cũ mua mới mang cho đẹp chứ chưa chắc đã hỏng.

còn thay một cái động cơ cho máy cnc đâu dễ như thay dép, của một đồng công một nén, phải không cu?

lâu lâu gặp trúng cha dở hơi-bị bồ đá cũng vui nhỉ  :Smile:

----------


## ktshung

> ông dùng cho máy gì vậy?plasma hay máy gỗ?


Cả hai bác

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Em chứng thực là HBS rất hay hư encode, sau khoảng 3 năm là hay bị, em bị đến giờ đã 3 con nên biết, các bác tin hay không thì tùy, hehehe. Cái đĩa encode mở ra nhìn rất dởm ... Còn lai con môtr thì ngon, em vẫn vứt encode đấu với driver step thường xài tiếp, hehehe


Vậy mà cái xưởng gần nhà em nó chạy vậy mà không chịu hư cho em kiếm đồng không biết.haha. Chắc nó hên mua trúng cái tốt quá. Hay cũng có thể phần cơ nó tốt nên khi kéo nó cần lực nhẹ không phát sinh nhiệt nhiều.

----------


## ktshung

> Chủ thớt đừng nghe tên này phán,nó chả biết cái gì đâu.cứ chơi ac servo đi,phải tin tưởng các hãng lớn của Nhật của Mỹ của Đức chứ,họ toàn xài ac servo,tin gì mấy thằng Việt Nam chế cháo dùng HBS,toàn hàng dỏm thôi,tuổi nào so với các hãng lớn,đố ông nội nào tìm được con plasma nào của các hãng lớn mà chơi HBS nhé,đúng là dốt mà cứ thích phán


Chủ thớt cũng là thằng VN mày mò chế cháo và diễn đàn này cũng vậy đó bác, đã lên đây hỏi mà ko tin bọn VN này thì tin ai?. Làm ơn tranh luận có văn hóa bác nhé

----------

motogia

----------


## ktshung

> Vậy mà cái xưởng gần nhà em nó chạy vậy mà không chịu hư cho em kiếm đồng không biết.haha. Chắc nó hên mua trúng cái tốt quá. Hay cũng có thể phần cơ nó tốt nên khi kéo nó cần lực nhẹ không phát sinh nhiệt nhiều.


Hên xui à, em có mấy con cày như trâu ko hư, có con vừa hết bảo hành hư, mà hư Y của máy khắc gổ mới đau, nó toàn cà nhích ko à. Nhìn chung em thấy em encode này kỵ môi trường ẩm

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Hên xui à, em có mấy con cày như trâu ko hư, có con vừa hết bảo hành hư, mà hư Y của máy khắc gổ mới đau, nó toàn cà nhích ko à. Nhìn chung em thấy em encode này kỵ môi trường ẩm


Nếu máy khắc gỗ của bác không chạy 2d vách ngặn j nhiều thì trục y bác bỏ con step cho rẻ vì nhích từng xíu thì con step vẫn ngon, có khi con hbs chạy nhiều chạy liên tục nó ko hư mà cà nhích lại không hợp với nó cũng nên. Mà bác có con động cơ hư encoder nào không bán cho em 1 con với. Em thì có driver với encoder mà ko có động cơ.

----------


## ktshung

> Nếu máy khắc gỗ của bác không chạy 2d vách ngặn j nhiều thì trục y bác bỏ con step cho rẻ vì nhích từng xíu thì con step vẫn ngon, có khi con hbs chạy nhiều chạy liên tục nó ko hư mà cà nhích lại không hợp với nó cũng nên. Mà bác có con động cơ hư encoder nào không bán cho em 1 con với. Em thì có driver với encoder mà ko có động cơ.


Ko có bác ơi, em tráo qua tráo lại dùng với khi nào ko được nữa thì bỏ con driver tàm 6A là em nó vẫn chiến tiếp. Em có con chuyên khắc bỏ step thường Y ngue bác nói, hậu quả là thợ muốn Y di chuyển nhanh nên nhấn Shift, đến khi chỉnh Z quen tay dao nó lao cái rầm gãy miết, với lại dùng vậy phải Mach3, NC nó ko chỉnh tốc độ từng trục được nên ko hiệu quả, mà Mach3 load file lớn thì ăn mày ...

----------


## suu_tam

> thế cơ à,đợi thay cái mới thì hỏng bố mấy tấm thép sai kích thước rồi,khéo tiền đền mấy tấm thép đó lại bằng mấy lần cái động cơ kèm driver HBS nữa ấy chứ,chưa kể công sức ngồi thay thế,thời gian,khi có việc gáp nữa chứ đéo kịp tiến độ thì ....,vãi chưởng


Đây là comment HAY NHẤT của CAO THỦ HIỂU BIẾT nhất.
Xin nói với CAO THỦ RẰNG:
- Nếu hỏng, lỗi mà nó không biết dừng thì đâu phải là HBS. Nó dừng rồi thì hỏng sao được phôi.
- Mua HBS nhanh hơn, dễ hơn, rẻ hơn, thay thế chỉ việc gọi cuộc điện thoại là sẽ có hàng ngay về chỉ việc tháo ốc cái cũ ra cắm cái mới vào là chạy.
Nói cái gì nó có lý một tý thì hãy phát biểu.

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Ko có bác ơi, em tráo qua tráo lại dùng với khi nào ko được nữa thì bỏ con driver tàm 6A là em nó vẫn chiến tiếp. Em có con chuyên khắc bỏ step thường Y ngue bác nói, hậu quả là thợ muốn Y di chuyển nhanh nên nhấn Shift, đến khi chỉnh Z quen tay dao nó lao cái rầm gãy miết, với lại dùng vậy phải Mach3, NC nó ko chỉnh tốc độ từng trục được nên ko hiệu quả, mà Mach3 load file lớn thì ăn mày ...


Bác jog tốc độ các trục khác nhau được trong NC mà, trục z có giới hạn tốc độ mà trong khi trục y và x vẫn chạy tốc độ khác được (khi jog) nhưng bất tiện là khi chạy file thì nó cũng đi theo tốc độ của Z.

----------


## caothu

Nói về so sánh độ bền giữa HBS và AC servo không phải chỉ có encoder không thôi đâu còn phải so sánh giữa độ bền của động cơ,kết cấu bánh răng truyền động,bánh răng làm bằng loại thép gì,chịu được độ ẩm,nhiệt độ cao hay không?,thép làm ra trục động cơ là loại gì,loại xịn hay đểy,rồi vòng bi bên trong loại gì?Vỏ động cơ chất lựong ra sao?chip điều khiển tích hợp bên trong là loại gì,xịn hay đểu,rồi driver đi kèm thích ứng tốt không? rồi đáp ứng nhiễu ....Đến bay giờ tôi vẫn chưa thấy hãng lớn nào làm plasma bằng HBS cả,có ai lên mạng search xem rồi chỉ cho tôi biết phát,keke

----------


## caothu

> Đây là comment HAY NHẤT của CAO THỦ HIỂU BIẾT nhất.
> Xin nói với CAO THỦ RẰNG:
> - Nếu hỏng, lỗi mà nó không biết dừng thì đâu phải là HBS. Nó dừng rồi thì hỏng sao được phôi.
> - Mua HBS nhanh hơn, dễ hơn, rẻ hơn, thay thế chỉ việc gọi cuộc điện thoại là sẽ có hàng ngay về chỉ việc tháo ốc cái cũ ra cắm cái mới vào là chạy.
> Nói cái gì nó có lý một tý thì hãy phát biểu.


Hỏng encoder( ví dụ: encoder bị biến dạng chỉ 1 ít thôi) thì nó sẽ chạy sai do không đáp ứng bước,chứ dừng cái gì hả ông?khi chạy xong thì kích thước sản phẩm nó sai chứ dừng lại cái gì ông? đúng là dốt mà cứ thích chém,haha

----------


## suu_tam

Thưa cao thủ, nếu máy plasma thông thường thì dùng bộ HBS86H của leadshine là thoải mái luôn.
Như em đa mua một bộ đó bao gồm driver + motor + 8m dây encoder chỉ cần gọi điện thoại sau khoảng 1-2h người ta MANG ĐẾN TẬN NHÀ bộ leadshine đó với giá 3.600.000 vnđ.
Nếu chỉ mua Motor thì rẻ hơn nhiều, mà nếu mua encoder về thay khi hỏng thì còn rẻ nữa.
Nên việc mua ngay một bộ mới để thay, còn cái hỏng để sơ cua cũng quá đơn giản.

----------


## suu_tam

> NC nó ko chỉnh tốc độ từng trục được nên ko hiệu quả, mà Mach3 load file lớn thì ăn mày ...


NC chọn giới hạn tốc độc max từng trục bác ạ.
Như con máy cỏ em đang dùng em để max Z 3000, max X 10000, max Y 6000.

----------


## caothu

cái vụ công vênh encoder của HBS trên diễn đàn này có bác đã nói rồi đấy,ông lục lại giùm tôi đi,cãi với ông mệt quá,đồ rẻ thì kết cấu trục dộng cơ,vòng bi,bánh răng,mạch điều khiển nó không tốt đâu,tiền nào của nấy mà

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Nói về so sánh độ bền giữa HBS và AC servo không phải chỉ có encoder không thôi đâu còn phải so sánh giữa độ bền của động cơ,kết cấu bánh răng truyền động,bánh răng làm bằng loại thép gì,chịu được độ ẩm,nhiệt độ cao hay không?,thép làm ra trục động cơ là loại gì,loại xịn hay đểy,rồi vòng bi bên trong loại gì?Vỏ động cơ chất lựong ra sao?chip điều khiển tích hợp bên trong là loại gì,xịn hay đểu,rồi driver đi kèm thích ứng tốt không? rồi đáp ứng nhiễu ....Đến bay giờ tôi vẫn chưa thấy hãng lớn nào làm plasma bằng HBS cả,có ai lên mạng search xem rồi chỉ cho tôi biết phát,keke


Em thấy bác này nói chuyện theo kiểu khó hiểu, Em đọc từ trang 1 đến bây giờ, lúc đầu thì nói là nguyên nhân máy plasma nóng nên dễ hỏng encoder => anh em người ta đã phân tích 1 cách thuyết phục là khó mà nhiệt lớn phát ra đến mức cong vênh cái đĩa nhựa rồi thì bác lại chuyển sang vấn đề các hãng lớn không dùng HBS cho máy họ=> Tất nhiên là họ không dùng rồi vì con máy họ tiền tỷ trong khi con dùng HBS có mấy trăm triệu, tiền nào của nấy, chứ ở đây có ai nói là HBS đi sánh ngang với mấy con servo đâu. Cái nữa là Em thấy ở diễn đàn anh em trao đổi lấy kinh nghiệm mà bác nhảy vào cứ kêu người ta ngu dốt, cho dù bác có giỏi đi nữa thì những người khác không phải là ngu mà có nhiều khi bác mặc định nó đúng mà thôi, hồi xưa rất nhiều người tin là trái đất hình vuông đó bác.

----------

CKD, phuocloi0407

----------


## ktshung

> NC chọn giới hạn tốc độc max từng trục bác ạ.
> Như con máy cỏ em đang dùng em để max Z 3000, max X 10000, max Y 6000.


bác hướng dẫn em với, em cứ nghĩ nó chỉ cho chỉnh Max Z riêng, con X,Y không được nữa chứ, cám ơn bác nhiều

----------


## CKD

Mấy dòng HBS của leadshine cơ bản là giống nhau.
Khác nhau là có mấy version có màn hình nhỏ nhỏ để chỉnh thông số.

Về sử dụng thì đơn giản gần như step, cứ để thông số mặc định mà dùng thì vẫn tạm Ok. nếu biết tuning thì nó chạy êm và đở nóng hơn thôi.

Còn về step hay servo thì mình nghĩ bác chủ đã có chủ ý của mình.
Còn về bác nào lăn tăn cái nào tốt hơn thì nên so sánh trong cùng một tiêu chí cho nó cái cơ sở. Chứ bảo cái này tốt, cái kia lỡm chung chung thì giống nói xàm lắm. Còn nếu thích thì cứ chém gió cho sướng miệng.. nhưng chém kheo khéo thôi. Không thôi nó lại lòi cái dốt ra thì lại...

Em bảo nên dùng HBS là dựa trên thông tin bác chủ làm kiểu DIY, không chuyên. Em cũng là dân không chuyên, trình gà, nên em nghĩ người chế máy không chuyên thì cũng như em. Bác nào chuyên nghiệp thì cho em xin lỗi. Em chẵng có nhiều kiến thức hay kinh nghiệm đủ để chém ra gió với những vị tự xem mình là cao thủ.

Bác cao thủ có kinh nghiệm cho em vài lời khuyên. Dân DIY không chuyên thì nên dùng cái gì?
- Nói servo bền hơn thì liệu với giá gấp 2, gấp 3 thì tuổi thọ làm việc của nó có gấp 2, gấp 3 hay không? Một bộ HBS 86-8N giá giao động trong khoảng 2-4 triệu. Với bộ servo có công suất tương đương có giá là bao nhiêu? Tuổi thọ trung bình là bao nhiêu?
- Nói servo chạy êm hơn thì "êm" thế nào?
- Nói servo chạy chính xác hơn thì chính xác đến mức nào? Theo manual thì servo có thông số *overshoot*, step có overshoot không? Overshoot bao nhiêu thì còn chính xác? Và làm thế nào để overshoot trong khoảng cho phép? Đo kiểm thế nào?

*Nếu không có cơ sở để so sánh và kết luận cụ thể thì cũng là ý kiến chủ quan thôi. Mà chủ quan thì chưa chắc đã đúng.*

Thanks!

----------


## caothu

uh,cái này do mấy ông kia chế giễu nên tôi phản pháo thôi,có hơi quá đáng tý,mấy ông thông cảm,vụ cong vênh ông lục lại diễn đàn,có nói rồi đấy

----------


## solero

> ông mới tào lao thì đúng hơn,đúng là chả biết gì,cái dép đi 10 năm không hỏng thì doanh nghiệp bán dép cho ai,phải 1 năm hỏng thì nó mới bán thêm được cái khác chứ,đúng là dốt mà cứ thích phán


Bỏ qua vấn đề Step-closeloop với AC Servo. Mời Cu Thảo giải thích hộ xem AC Servo của mấy hãng hịn làm tốt như vậy, máy vứt đi rồi vẫn dùng được thì mấy hãng đó bán dép cho ai???

----------


## Ga con

> Em chứng thực là HBS rất hay hư encode, sau khoảng 3 năm là hay bị, em bị đến giờ đã 3 con nên biết, các bác tin hay không thì tùy, hehehe. Cái đĩa encode mở ra nhìn rất dởm ... Còn lai con môtr thì ngon, em vẫn vứt encode đấu với driver step thường xài tiếp, hehehe


Em cũng chắc chắn encoder của con HBS sẽ hư sớm hơn. Không hẳn chỉ HBS mà nhiều con DC servo USA cũng dùng loại encoder này.

Nhưng có điều không phải nó hư do nhiệt như mấy lão dọa ma đâu, mà chủ yếu do bị ẩm.


Thanks.

----------


## caothu

> Em cũng chắc chắn encoder của con HBS sẽ hư sớm hơn. Không hẳn chỉ HBS mà nhiều con DC servo USA cũng dùng loại encoder này.
> 
> Nhưng có điều không phải nó hư do nhiệt như mấy lão dọa ma đâu, mà chủ yếu do bị ẩm.
> 
> 
> Thanks.


Ông nên nhớ cắt plasma có bể nước nhé,vừa nhiệt vừa ẩm,hư là đúng rồi,khỏi cãi nhé

----------


## caothu

> Bỏ qua vấn đề Step-closeloop với AC Servo. Mời Cu Thảo giải thích hộ xem AC Servo của mấy hãng hịn làm tốt như vậy, máy vứt đi rồi vẫn dùng được thì mấy hãng đó bán dép cho ai???


Ông đúng chả biết gì,nó vẫn hư thôi nhưng thời gian hư chỉ lâu hơn bọn tàu.Giả sử bọn tàu 3 Năm hư đi,bọn nhật 5 năm như vậy thời gian nó bán sản phẩm tiếp theo lâu hơn,nhưng bọn nó bán giá cao hơn thì vẫn có lời,bọn tàu bán giá rẻ hư mau,có người mua cái khác thế thì nó cũng có lời,cả 2 cái mánh này đều kiếm lãi được,hiểu chưa ông? Nói chung sài hàng bền thì kiếm đồ Nhật,còn chơi chơi giải tri cứ đồ trung quốc mà chơi

----------


## suu_tam

> uh,cái này do mấy ông kia chế giễu nên tôi phản pháo thôi,có hơi quá đáng tý,mấy ông thông cảm,vụ cong vênh ông lục lại diễn đàn,có nói rồi đấy


Xin hỏi bác cao thủ là cái chủ đề mà cong encoder là chủ đề nói cái servo hay cái HBS. Ha ha, cụ cao thủ này từ nãy đến giờ mới rình rình bắt được một lỗi để nhai. Mời cụ quote cái chủ đề đó ra đây.

Còn cao thủ nói hơn kém thì có nực cười quá không. Ngay như con xe máy thì cũng có con SH, con wave.
Làm việc người ta tính price / performance. Nếu với công việc như hầu hết anh em trên này hoặc ở các làng nghề thì price / performance khó mà không sử dụng các sản phẩm của Trung Quốc.
Thôi làm người đừng nên bảo thủ quá.

----------


## ktshung

Em nhận thấy cứ mỗi lần hóng các cao thủ chém nhau (cao thủ thật nhé, không phải cái nick) là thế nào em cũng đỡ ngu đi một cái gì đấy, vì thế thích hóng với thích xía mỏ vào, hehehe. Đầu năm chém nhau tý cho vui chứ em nghĩ ai cũng hiểu vấn đề cả ... hehehe

----------


## suu_tam

> bác hướng dẫn em với, em cứ nghĩ nó chỉ cho chỉnh Max Z riêng, con X,Y không được nữa chứ, cám ơn bác nhiều


Ctrl+Alt+Shift+đúp chuột vào nut manchine bác ạ, trong đó có tùy chọn.

----------

ktshung

----------


## caothu

> Xin hỏi bác cao thủ là cái chủ đề mà cong encoder là chủ đề nói cái servo hay cái HBS. Ha ha, cụ cao thủ này từ nãy đến giờ mới rình rình bắt được một lỗi để nhai. Mời cụ quote cái chủ đề đó ra đây.
> 
> Còn cao thủ nói hơn kém thì có nực cười quá không. Ngay như con xe máy thì cũng có con SH, con wave.
> Làm việc người ta tính price / performance. Nếu với công việc như hầu hết anh em trên này hoặc ở các làng nghề thì price / performance khó mà không sử dụng các sản phẩm của Trung Quốc.
> Thôi làm người đừng nên bảo thủ quá.


Nói về HBS,tôi đọc qua 1 lần,giờ chả nhớ nó nằm ở mục nào,hình như máy phay cnc

----------


## honganle

sẵn tiện cho em hỏi bob mach3 LTP này chạy plasma ổn ko ạ. có tính năng slave trên mach3 được ko ạ. cấu hình máy em định set là : bob mach3 LTP, THC F1620, HBS758s. nguồn hypertherm 85W.

----------


## solero

> Ông đúng chả biết gì,nó vẫn hư thôi nhưng thời gian hư chỉ lâu hơn bọn tàu.Giả sử bọn tàu 3 Năm hư đi,bọn nhật 5 năm như vậy thời gian nó bán sản phẩm tiếp theo lâu hơn,nhưng bọn nó bán giá cao hơn thì vẫn có lời,bọn tàu bán giá rẻ hư mau,có người mua cái khác thế thì nó cũng có lời,cả 2 cái mánh này đều kiếm lãi được,hiểu chưa ông? Nói chung sài hàng bền thì kiếm đồ Nhật,còn chơi chơi giải tri cứ đồ trung quốc mà chơi


Vãi cả "giải trí". tới 99% máy điêu khắc gỗ ở VN này dùng đồ tàu và ngày ngày vẫn cầy tiền cho gia chủ đó. SL thì nhà nào ít cũng 2-3 con, nhà nhiều đến hàng chục con (nhà bác sưu tầm). Nhà em 3 con máy gỗ, 2 con plasma đều là tự dựng, dùng cả ACservo, AlphaStep (sờ-tép-nhật-có-phản-hồi-không-mất-bước) lẫn HBS và Step thường.

Mà ông nói như đấm vào đít ý. Máy mới mà đi lắp ACservo cũ thì khách nó chửi cho to đầu. Còn lắp AC Servo mới thì giá đội lên bán cho ma. 

Mọi sự so sánh đều là khập khiễng. Nên chọn cái gì nó bớt khập khiễng để so sánh với nhau.

+ ACservo nhật giá >1000$
+ Vexta Alphastep (ARD+ ARM911): 915$
+ Leadshine HBS86H: 150$

Nhìn qua đã thấy ko nên đặt chúng ở chung 1 chỗ rồi.

Biết thì thưa thì thốt, không biết thì dựa cột ... mà nghe. LÀM NGƯỜI nên cầu tiến, bớt bảo thủ đi, kiến thức là biển rộng, mỗi mảng mình biết chỉ là 1 con sóng nhỏ thôi. Mua ACServo cũ về dùng người ta tuning sẵn mà lên đây chém như nickname. Xàm L.

----------

duonghoang

----------


## motogia

> sẵn tiện cho em hỏi bob mach3 LTP này chạy plasma ổn ko ạ. có tính năng slave trên mach3 được ko ạ. cấu hình máy em định set là : bob mach3 LTP, THC F1620, HBS758s. nguồn hypertherm 85W.


À có mấy cái link slave trên mach3, đệ trình bác chủ tham khảo, chứ em chưa dùng mach3 nên không biết nhiều và cũng không biết nó có áp dụng cho servo không nữa:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uoqhKwWMWkM
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=107CmKN2Md0
http://www.plansandprojects.com/My%2...isinMach3.html

----------


## suu_tam

> Nói về HBS,tôi đọc qua 1 lần,giờ chả nhớ nó nằm ở mục nào,hình như máy phay cnc


Vẫn luôn chờ CAO THỦ tìm bài đó cho em xem với ạ. Để em có thêm niềm tin là có cái bác còn nói ĐÚNG. Không đọc hoài toàn thấy trên giời ở đâu không à.

Còn việc mà cái gì thì luôn luôn là price / performance vì thế CAO THỦ có nói gì thì nói thằng TÀU nó vẫn sống khỏe, số lượng bán ra vẫn hàng đầu thế giới, chứ không nói riêng thị trường Việt Nam con con.

----------


## suu_tam

> Vãi cả "giải trí". tới 99% máy điêu khắc gỗ ở VN này dùng đồ tàu và ngày ngày vẫn cầy tiền cho gia chủ đó.


Đúng rồi phải thấy may mắn là có đồ tàu thì chúng ta mới phát triển thế này.

----------


## caothu

> Vãi cả "giải trí". tới 99% máy điêu khắc gỗ ở VN này dùng đồ tàu và ngày ngày vẫn cầy tiền cho gia chủ đó. SL thì nhà nào ít cũng 2-3 con, nhà nhiều đến hàng chục con (nhà bác sưu tầm). Nhà em 3 con máy gỗ, 2 con plasma đều là tự dựng, dùng cả ACservo, AlphaStep (sờ-tép-nhật-có-phản-hồi-không-mất-bước) lẫn HBS và Step thường.
> 
> Mà ông nói như đấm vào đít ý. Máy mới mà đi lắp ACservo cũ thì khách nó chửi cho to đầu. Còn lắp AC Servo mới thì giá đội lên bán cho ma. 
> 
> Mọi sự so sánh đều là khập khiễng. Nên chọn cái gì nó bớt khập khiễng để so sánh với nhau.
> 
> + ACservo nhật giá >1000$
> + Vexta Alphastep (ARD+ ARM911): 915$
> + Leadshine HBS86H: 150$
> ...


+ ACservo nhật giá >1000$ tức là trên 22 triệu 700 ngàn,có nhầm thế không ông Tướng,ở đây còn mới 90% mà chỉ có 8.5 triệu kèm driver https://giaiphaptietkiem.wordpress.c...servo-yaskawa/ .Đúng là dốt còn hay phán bậy bạ
+ haha,còn cái này nữa chứ Vexta Alphastep (ARD+ ARM911), của người ta là driver model ASD + Motor model ASM911 thì lại viết nhầm chữ S thành chữ R đủ hiểu trình độ am hiểu đến thế nào rồi,mà giá làm gì 915 đô tức là gần 21 triệu bộ,ở đây người ta bán gần như còn mới có 3.5trieu/bộ http://forum.cncprovn.com/archive/in...-8372-p-4.html
+ Thêm nữa Leadshine HBS86H: 150$ tức là khoảng 3.4 triệu ở đây người ta bán 4 triệu 50 ngàn https://cnc24h.com/bo-8nm-leadshine-...ong-co-86hbm80
 ------------------>>>>> Thông tin đưa lên toàn sai be bét,chả đâu vào đâu,thôi dựa cột mà nghe đi ông,không người ta cười cho đó.

----------


## caothu

@solero:
+ ACservo nhật giá >1000$ tức là trên 22 triệu 700 ngàn,có nhầm thế không ông Tướng,ở đây còn mới 90% mà chỉ có 8.5 triệu kèm driver https://giaiphaptietkiem.wordpress.c...servo-yaskawa/ .Đúng là dốt còn hay phán bậy bạ
+ haha,còn cái này nữa chứ Vexta Alphastep (ARD+ ARM911), của người ta là driver model ASD + Motor model ASM911 thì lại viết nhầm chữ S thành chữ R đủ hiểu trình độ am hiểu đến thế nào rồi,mà giá làm gì 915 đô tức là gần 21 triệu bộ,ở đây người ta bán gần như còn mới có 3.5trieu/bộ http://forum.cncprovn.com/archive/in...-8372-p-4.html
+ Thêm nữa Leadshine HBS86H: 150$ tức là khoảng 3.4 triệu ở đây người ta bán 4 triệu 50 ngàn https://cnc24h.com/bo-8nm-leadshine-...ong-co-86hbm80
 ------------------>>>>> Thông tin đưa lên toàn sai be bét,chả đâu vào đâu,thôi dựa cột mà nghe đi ông,không người ta cười cho đó.

----------


## nhatson

> @solero:
> + ACservo nhật giá >1000$ tức là trên 22 triệu 700 ngàn,có nhầm thế không ông Tướng,ở đây còn mới 90% mà chỉ có 8.5 triệu kèm driver https://giaiphaptietkiem.wordpress.c...servo-yaskawa/ .Đúng là dốt còn hay phán bậy bạ
> + haha,còn cái này nữa chứ Vexta Alphastep (ARD+ ARM911), của người ta là driver model ASD + Motor model ASM911 thì lại viết nhầm chữ S thành chữ R đủ hiểu trình độ am hiểu đến thế nào rồi,mà giá làm gì 915 đô tức là gần 21 triệu bộ,ở đây người ta bán gần như còn mới có 3.5trieu/bộ http://forum.cncprovn.com/archive/in...-8372-p-4.html
> + Thêm nữa Leadshine HBS86H: 150$ tức là khoảng 3.4 triệu ở đây người ta bán 4 triệu 50 ngàn https://cnc24h.com/bo-8nm-leadshine-...ong-co-86hbm80
>  ------------------>>>>> Thông tin đưa lên toàn sai be bét,chả đâu vào đâu,thôi dựa cột mà nghe đi ông,không người ta cười cho đó.


alphastep, mặc dù đồ cũ ngươi ta xài tới dòng R lận đó sư huynh , người ta xài R thì bảo R sao lại bảo S được https://catalog.orientalmotor.com/ca...ivers-ac-input

HBS thì... người ta mua được giá đó mà, bác mua thì ổng để lại cho, còn sang chảnh thì cứ đưa cổ cnc24h nó cắt thôi

----------

emptyhb

----------


## suu_tam

HBS vừa nói bên trên gọi điện người ta mang đến tận nhà sau 1-2h giá 3.600.000đ đã mua. Còn nếu mà đến chỗ khác mua (cách nhà khoảng chục cây) thì giá còn rẻ hơn nữa. Còn chưa tính là gửi nhờ người mua từ bên TQ về.
Còn đang so giá mới với giá mới. Chưa mấy cái kia không bàn đến tốt xấu mà chỉ nói đến lấy cái gì để đong đếm là  90% hay là "GẦN NHƯ MỚI".
Lần đầu gập một CAO THỦ một mình một sân.

----------


## Diyodira

Thôi, hiểu luôn rồi, mấy ngày nay thuốc bị đứt hàng, ae thông cảm cho cu em nó.

----------


## caothu

cà cà,cả 1 đám dốt xông vào đánh hội đồng,cũng chỉ tới vậy thôi,cũng làm gì được nhau,cà cà

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> sẵn tiện cho em hỏi bob mach3 LTP này chạy plasma ổn ko ạ. có tính năng slave trên mach3 được ko ạ. cấu hình máy em định set là : bob mach3 LTP, THC F1620, HBS758s. nguồn hypertherm 85W.
> Đính kèm 55187


BOB này vô tư bác, câu chuyện plasma là chống nhiễu, cái máy đầu tiên em đứt nữa tháng vì chuyện đó, mọi cái khác ko lo

----------


## ktshung

Mong các bác nhận ra một điều là câu chuyện này ko đáng để cãi nữa vì nó quá vô duyên, kiểu như bảo con Ma tịt với con Lam bâu gi ni nên dùng con nào ấy, dân kinh doanh nó dùng từ phân khúc sản phẩm, đã khác nhau phân khúc thì bàn đến bao giờ, em dân DIY nghèo VN nên em tung hô HBS vạn tuế, anh Cu Thảo anh ở trên giời nên ảnh bàn chuyện cõi trên kệ tía ảnh đi bà con ...

----------


## caothu

lại thêm 1 tên về phe của đám dốt kia,vậy thế khỏi cãi nữa nhé,bye

----------


## ABCNC

> chú mày làm được cái máy nào chưa chọc mỏ vào thế,show hàng anh xem phát


Ko phải plasma nó nóng đâu ạ, tại bác cả đấy, nóng thế đụng vào con nào chả tèo, bỏ nghề đứng máy đi nhé bác.

----------


## nnk

nói thiệt là đọc bài mấy bữa nay thấy cũng hài, ông cao thủ ( đầu cao, mà đầu cao mà tim ở dưới nên chắc là máu nó lên ít, đặc biệt là huyết áp thấp, nên ăn nhiều muối xíu cho huyết áp cao lên xíu nó bơm mới khỏe ) toàn thấy nói miệng, thiệt sự là thấy hài từ bài có người đăng bán máy mà hỏi vật tư niêu mà bán mắc là thấy hơi có mùi
còn mấy cái giá thì ai đời lại lấy hàng ve chai ra so giá hàng mới bao giờ mà gần như mới với 90-95%, vậy nên quẳng mấy cái link mạng bán hàng ve chai rác công nghiệp lên thì thua nặng rồi ông đầu ở trên cao kia

----------


## linhdt1121

> còn cái này nữa chứ Vexta Alphastep (ARD+ ARM911), của người ta là driver model ASD + Motor model ASM911 thì lại viết nhầm chữ S thành chữ R đủ hiểu trình độ am hiểu đến thế nào rồi,mà giá làm gì 915 đô tức là gần 21 triệu bộ,ở đây người ta bán gần như còn mới có 3.5trieu/bộ


Đọc đoạn này em tí nữa phọt cơm ra đằng mũi, cao thủ, đúng là cao thủ thật.

----------


## ktshung

> lại thêm 1 tên về phe của đám dốt kia,vậy thế khỏi cãi nữa nhé,bye


Bye bác! Bác đi thanh thản

----------


## linhdt1121

Ông cao thủ đầu mưng mủ đọc giúp xem ngta nói sai hay ông éo biết gì.

----------


## caothu

> Ông cao thủ đầu mưng mủ đọc giúp xem ngta nói sai hay ông éo biết gì.


cái này công nhận mới mở mắt ra,mới biết,nhưng nó đưa ra cái giá mà không có link gì thì cũng khó biết,cái servo nhật mà nó hô trên 22 triệu thì quá phét lác,cũng phải có cái dưới mức ấy,riêng cái hbs cũng không được chính xác cho lắm,nói chung dùng từ " trong khoảng " thì hợp lý hơn là đưa ra 1 cái giá tuyệt đối

----------


## suu_tam

> cả 1 đám dốt xông vào đánh hội đồng


Comment hay nhất năm.

Ngàn like cho bác cao thủ.

----------


## caothu

> nói thiệt là đọc bài mấy bữa nay thấy cũng hài, ông cao thủ ( đầu cao, mà đầu cao mà tim ở dưới nên chắc là máu nó lên ít, đặc biệt là huyết áp thấp, nên ăn nhiều muối xíu cho huyết áp cao lên xíu nó bơm mới khỏe ) toàn thấy nói miệng, thiệt sự là thấy hài từ bài có người đăng bán máy mà hỏi vật tư niêu mà bán mắc là thấy hơi có mùi
> còn mấy cái giá thì ai đời lại lấy hàng ve chai ra so giá hàng mới bao giờ mà gần như mới với 90-95%, vậy nên quẳng mấy cái link mạng bán hàng ve chai rác công nghiệp lên thì thua nặng rồi ông đầu ở trên cao kia


tên hấp này ở đâu chui ra ấy nhỉ,ngâm cứu kỹ chủ đề chưa,đưa ra ý kiến nào hữu ích đi,toàn nói vớ vẩn không đâu
Mua bán thì phải chê mắc chứ,không sao mua lại rẻ được,đúng là dốt mà cứ thích phán

----------


## caothu

> Comment hay nhất năm.
> 
> Ngàn like cho bác cao thủ.


haha,Suu tam là chỉ huy đám dốt đó hả,1 mình caothu chấp hết,haha,thôi quay lại chủ đề đi,đưa ra ý kiến nào hữu ích đi,lạc đề quá

----------


## Diyodira

Hội tam quyền lập pháp đâu "ếch", tào lao toàn tập, quá cảnh giới thì trảm đi chứ để chi ô uế cái diễn đàn, Tks

----------


## caothu

Tạm kết luận chủ đề : ac servo dùng cho plasma chế cháo với tính năng công nghiệp,Hbs dùng cho plasma chế cháo với tính năng đơn thuần,không mang tính công nghiệp,chấm dứt tranh cãi,mời các ông tiếp tục thảo luận những cái khác

----------


## VuongAn

Tặng bác cao thủ giá mới em sigma 7, chạy mạng 1.5kw 4.9 Nm  loại chạy pull/dir tìm thấy cao nhất bây giờ cũng chỉ sigma 5, giá mắc hơn sigma 7 loại chạy mạng( leadshine các cụ kia đang nói là 8Nm)

----------


## suu_tam

Lời đầu tiên xin cảm ơn bác CAO THỦ đã cho anh em được giây phúc nực cười đỡ tốn tiền mua vé xim film hài. Có điều bác nóng tính quá, cứ hay chửi tùm lum.

Còn ý kiến hữu ích thì cứ dập theo Price/performance (cost/performance) nhé.

----------


## nnk

> tên hấp này ở đâu chui ra ấy nhỉ,ngâm cứu kỹ chủ đề chưa,đưa ra ý kiến nào hữu ích đi,toàn nói vớ vẩn không đâu
> Mua bán thì phải chê mắc chứ,không sao mua lại rẻ được,đúng là dốt mà cứ thích phán


mịa, so giá thì so cùng thứ, mới so với mới, rác công nghiệp so với rác công nghiệp chứ có cái mịa gì mà không hữu ích, thuận mua vừa bán là điều tất yếu nhưng ra tiệm đồ mới hỏi giá xong kêu đồ cũ bán rẻ hon coi nó có đập cho không là biết liền, ngồi sau màn hình cào bàn phím thì muốn gì mà chả được, ăn thêm muối cho máu lên đầu nhiều chút đi chứ cái đầu trên cao máu khó lên tới quá rồi
mà nói chung lâu lâu có những thành phần này vô là thấy sôi động hẵn, có chỗ coi phim hài

----------


## motogia

Xin lỗi chủ thớt tý, em hỏi bừa các bác chút, không biết ở Việt Nam có quy định rõ về tính công nghiệp và phi công nghiệp không nhỉ, nếu hàng tàu không được đánh giá là có tính công nghiệp thì tại sao nham nhảm các nhà máy công nghiệp của ta vẫn dùng nhỉ, vác cái đồ công nghiệp theo định nghĩa của một số người và gắn thêm 2 chữ chế cháo vào lại được mang tính công nghiệp, hay là cứ dùng đồ đắt thì được đánh giá là tính công nghiệp, vậy chẳng hiểu sao một số nhà máy có gắn tên công nghiệp vẫn còn dùng mấy thứ rẻ tiền như búa đinh, dũa... vậy. nhờ các các bác thông não giúp em. thanks

----------


## caothu

> Đính kèm 55201
> Tặng bác cao thủ giá mới em sigma 7, chạy mạng 1.5kw 4.9 Nm  loại chạy pull/dir tìm thấy cao nhất bây giờ cũng chỉ sigma 5, giá mắc hơn sigma 7 loại chạy mạng( leadshine các cụ kia đang nói là 8Nm)


dòng này đời mới mà với công suất cũng lớn,mua các dòng đời cũ và công suất nhỏ,giá không đến 1000 đô như tên solero nói đâu ,cũng không nhất thiết phải của yaskawa còn nhiều hãng khác của nhật,nói chung trên 1000 đô cũng có,dưới 1000 đô cũng có,thằng solere nó phán bừa ấy mà,lên mạng tra đi ,xem cái này nè https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-YASKAWA...0AAOSwmLlX9zn~

----------


## caothu

> Lời đầu tiên xin cảm ơn bác CAO THỦ đã cho anh em được giây phúc nực cười đỡ tốn tiền mua vé xim film hài. Có điều bác nóng tính quá, cứ hay chửi tùm lum.
> 
> Còn ý kiến hữu ích thì cứ dập theo Price/performance (cost/performance) nhé.


tôi cũng cười vãi đái các ông ra ấy chứ mà các ông chơi bẩn quá,cả hội đánh hội đồng mình tôi,không đẹp chút nào,dù gì tôi cũng đã chỉ ra cho các ông thấy cái dốt của các ông,chả thấy cảm ơn gì cả

----------


## caothu

> mịa, so giá thì so cùng thứ, mới so với mới, rác công nghiệp so với rác công nghiệp chứ có cái mịa gì mà không hữu ích, thuận mua vừa bán là điều tất yếu nhưng ra tiệm đồ mới hỏi giá xong kêu đồ cũ bán rẻ hon coi nó có đập cho không là biết liền, ngồi sau màn hình cào bàn phím thì muốn gì mà chả được, ăn thêm muối cho máu lên đầu nhiều chút đi chứ cái đầu trên cao máu khó lên tới quá rồi
> mà nói chung lâu lâu có những thành phần này vô là thấy sôi động hẵn, có chỗ coi phim hài


ông lượn đi,tôi đã chỉ cho cái cho ông thấy cái dốt của ông mà vẫn còn cố cãi,mua bán mà không trả giá,ra ngoài chợ nó chém tiền cho về nhà con vợ ông nó lại cạo đầu,ngu dốt không thể tả còn cãi cố

----------


## caothu

> Xin lỗi chủ thớt tý, em hỏi bừa các bác chút, không biết ở Việt Nam có quy định rõ về tính công nghiệp và phi công nghiệp không nhỉ, nếu hàng tàu không được đánh giá là có tính công nghiệp thì tại sao nham nhảm các nhà máy công nghiệp của ta vẫn dùng nhỉ, vác cái đồ công nghiệp theo định nghĩa của một số người và gắn thêm 2 chữ chế cháo vào lại được mang tính công nghiệp, hay là cứ dùng đồ đắt thì được đánh giá là tính công nghiệp, vậy chẳng hiểu sao một số nhà máy có gắn tên công nghiệp vẫn còn dùng mấy thứ rẻ tiền như búa đinh, dũa... vậy. nhờ các các bác thông não giúp em. thanks


ông chưa hiểu ý tôi,ý tôi là nếu ông xài HBS cho máy plasma cắt 3 ca/ngày,cắt ròng rã 1 tháng trời thì nó không chịu nổi đâu,ông vào cái nhà máy đóng tàu là sẽ biết,mà hình như ông là cái tên đem máy plasma so sánh với máy chạy gỗ thì phải,cảm ơn tôi đi vì tôi đã chỉ ra cho ông thấy cái dốt của ông à,haha

----------


## suu_tam

> Gửi bởi caothu
> 
> 
> Nói về HBS,tôi đọc qua 1 lần,giờ chả nhớ nó nằm ở mục nào,hình như máy phay cnc
> 
> 
> Vẫn luôn chờ CAO THỦ tìm bài đó cho em xem với ạ. Để em có thêm niềm tin là có cái bác còn nói ĐÚNG. Không đọc hoài toàn thấy trên giời ở đâu không à.
> 
> Còn việc mà cái gì thì luôn luôn là price / performance vì thế CAO THỦ có nói gì thì nói thằng TÀU nó vẫn sống khỏe, số lượng bán ra vẫn hàng đầu thế giới, chứ không nói riêng thị trường Việt Nam con con.


Vẫn đang chờ bác dẫn bài đó ra đây ạ. Cố lên. Cố lên.

----------


## suu_tam

> Gửi bởi suu_tam
> 
> 
> Xin hỏi bác cao thủ là cái chủ đề mà cong encoder là chủ đề nói cái servo hay cái HBS. Ha ha, cụ cao thủ này từ nãy đến giờ mới rình rình bắt được một lỗi để nhai. Mời cụ quote cái chủ đề đó ra đây.
> 
> 
> Nói về HBS,tôi đọc qua 1 lần,giờ chả nhớ nó nằm ở mục nào,hình như máy phay cnc


Chúc bác CAO THỦ máy mắn để tìm thấy nó và nó là HBS, chứ tìm thấy nó mà nó là servo thì quá nhọ.
Lần nữa chúc bác may măn!

----------


## honganle

> À có mấy cái link slave trên mach3, đệ trình bác chủ tham khảo, chứ em chưa dùng mach3 nên không biết nhiều và cũng không biết nó có áp dụng cho servo không nữa:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uoqhKwWMWkM
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=107CmKN2Md0
> http://www.plansandprojects.com/My%2...isinMach3.html


cám ơn anh nhiều nha

----------


## honganle

> BOB này vô tư bác, câu chuyện plasma là chống nhiễu, cái máy đầu tiên em đứt nữa tháng vì chuyện đó, mọi cái khác ko lo


tới phần chống nhiễu chắc làm phiền anh chia sẻ kinh nghiệm cho em với nhé. em cám ơn

----------


## motogia

Rất xin lỗi addmin và mod. Nếu có gì không đúng tôi xin nhận mọi khiển trách của diễn đàn.
Đặc biệt là bác chủ thớt, thật tệ khi mà chẳng giúp được gì mà bác cứ phải xem những cái dở hơi trên chủ đề này.

Bác caothu,
Tôi còn xưng hô vậy, vì chút tôn trọng, lịch sự cho nhau, nhưng ra ngoài đời xét về tuổi tác, chưa chắc bác đã hơn được ai trên cái diễn đàn này phải không?
Những lời nói sau có thể hơi nghịch cái lỗ tai, bác thông cảm bởi khi viết ra những điều này, thực sự cũng cân đo đong đếm viết đi viết lại, không phải là vì lẽ bác đúng sai tốt xấu, mà vì lẽ lối sinh hoạt của diễn đàn mà thôi, bởi việc đánh giá người khác không hề dễ một chút nào cả.
1. Bác đang quá thể và có lỗi với mọi người. bác vui lòng liệt kê xem bác có bao nhiêu từ đánh giá người khác là " dốt", "chẳng biết gì", "thằng".. Bác có thấy dễ dãi khi đánh giá người khác không? với tôi điều đó thật khiếm nhã.
2. Chẳng có ai dỗi hơi mà đi " đánh hội đồng" bác làm gì cả, anh em trên đây không có thời gian để làm ba chuyện tào lao vậy đâu, vậy vì đâu nên nỗi, do bác thích chụp mũ người khác.
3. Tối kỵ, việc gia đình người ta, Bác không có quyền can thiệp và bàn luận về nó  như " vợ con cạo đầu", bác có ý gì, hay là chơi chữ để tô thêm vẻ đẹp nick name ( caothu = cạo đầu).
4. Bác có cảm thấy có lỗi với anh em mà bác đang chụp mũ người ta không? Thực sự để nói, số anh em đó chẳng cần lời xin lỗi của bác đâu, bởi có hay không cũng chẳng làm người ta béo thêm hay gầy đi. mà hơn 500 anh em khác đang nhìn vào, bác đang có lỗi với họ đấy, đơn giản thôi với cái kiểu bàn luận trên của bác, vô hình chung tạo ra cái tiền lệ xấu, văn hoá tranh luận tệ đến mức nào của diễn đàn, mà diễn đàn đó bác đóng góp được bao nhiêu? tối thiểu bác đã thực hiện tốt nội quy chưa. Còn bác cảm thấy lời xin lỗi khó quá khi mà cái lòng tự trọng của bác cao vời vợi như núi, thì tốt nhất hãy cất cái lòng tự trọng của bác vào trong tủ đi.
Tôi sinh hoạt ở diễn đàn này cũng không phải có thời gian dài, việc gặp những ngôi sao như bác thì không phải không có, đơn cử như bác "hentai" cũng không đến mức tục tĩu như bác. Vậy bác ở cái diễn đàn này có mục đích gì. Hay là ta ở đây là để " xù lông bảo vệ mặt nạ" của chính mình.
Giờ mong bác đọc lại từ đầu cái thớt này, cái sự loanh quanh của bác có phải thật hài hước không? bác nói là encoder bị hỏng do nhiệt plasma, anh em phải biện , bác chụp mũ người ta " dốt", luận chứng của bác đâu, bác xoay ra so sánh hybrid servo và ac servo , anh em nói việc so sánh có chút cập kễnh , chưa thấy quan điểm của bác, ngoài việc nói người khác " không biết gì", bác phê phán hàng dỏm bán ra để nhanh có cơ hội bán lại, nhưng cuối cùng bác lại cổ suý rằng họ làm ăn có lãi. Vậy chính kiến của bác ở đâu. bác xoay tiếp là do ẩm và nhiệt, bác chứng minh điều đó đi, đừng tự biến mình thành giáo sư cù trọng xoay.
cảm ơn bác đã đọc bài.

----------

CKD

----------


## solero

> @solero:
> + ACservo nhật giá >1000$ tức là trên 22 triệu 700 ngàn,có nhầm thế không ông Tướng,ở đây còn mới 90% mà chỉ có 8.5 triệu kèm driver https://giaiphaptietkiem.wordpress.c...servo-yaskawa/ .Đúng là dốt còn hay phán bậy bạ
> + haha,còn cái này nữa chứ Vexta Alphastep (ARD+ ARM911), của người ta là driver model ASD + Motor model ASM911 thì lại viết nhầm chữ S thành chữ R đủ hiểu trình độ am hiểu đến thế nào rồi,mà giá làm gì 915 đô tức là gần 21 triệu bộ,ở đây người ta bán gần như còn mới có 3.5trieu/bộ http://forum.cncprovn.com/archive/in...-8372-p-4.html
> + Thêm nữa Leadshine HBS86H: 150$ tức là khoảng 3.4 triệu ở đây người ta bán 4 triệu 50 ngàn https://cnc24h.com/bo-8nm-leadshine-...ong-co-86hbm80
>  ------------------>>>>> Thông tin đưa lên toàn sai be bét,chả đâu vào đâu,thôi dựa cột mà nghe đi ông,không người ta cười cho đó.


Đúng là cái loại *ẾCH NGỒI ĐÁY GIẾNG*. Biết 1 mà không biết 2. Bảo thú như Bọ hung ôm cục phân.

Đồ dành cho sản xuất thì phải tính giá mới chứ chả có thằng điên nào đi mua đồ cũ để sản xuất máy hàng loạt cả.
Nói đến alpha mà chỉ biết AS serie mà không biết tới AR serie thì thấy trình độ tới đâu rồi.
HBS đưa đây 3,4tr tôi mua cho ông 1 bộ bao gồm 1 motor, 1 drive, 1 dây encoder 8m tất cả đều mới 100% bảo hành 12 tháng. 1 bộ chứ 100 bộ cũng được.

Đùng là nói chuyện với giống KHÁC NGƯỜI là điều không thể mà.




> 





> 





>

----------


## Diyodira

> Hội tam quyền lập pháp đâu "ếch", tào lao toàn tập, quá cảnh giới thì trảm đi chứ để chi ô uế cái diễn đàn, Tks


Để đến nước này thì trách nhiệm thuộc về "ếch" rồi, con dại cái mang, lỡ "đẻ" đứa con không bình thường thì cũng phải có trách nhiệm, ai để đi lang thang ngoài đường rồi bốc phân ăn cũng chẳng hay biết, tội cho nó, nó không có lỗi!

----------

solero

----------


## nhatson

> Để đến nước này thì trách nhiệm thuộc về "ếch" rồi, con dại cái mang, lỡ "đẻ" đứa con không bình thường thì cũng phải có trách nhiệm, ai để đi lang thang ngoài đường rồi bốc phân ăn cũng chẳng hay biết, tội cho nó, nó không có lỗi!


bềnh tĩnh ah, vấn để về tâm thần thì.. miễn truy cứu trách nhiệm hềnh sự mà

----------


## nnk

> ông lượn đi,tôi đã chỉ cho cái cho ông thấy cái dốt của ông mà vẫn còn cố cãi,mua bán mà không trả giá,ra ngoài chợ nó chém tiền cho về nhà con vợ ông nó lại cạo đầu,ngu dốt không thể tả còn cãi cố


ờ, lên mạng search cái link đồ mới xong rồi tha hồ mà trả giá nha cái đầu trên cao, còn đồ ve chai thì mua ve chai bán cẩm lai rồi, hàng không có giá xác định, tùy tâm trạng và nhu cầu của người mua và bán nên trả kiểu gì thì cũng vậy thôi, kiểu nào cũng có lời mới bán, à hay là viết  chữ không dấu caothu là cạo thủ, bị trọc đầu nbên suy ta ra người tưởng ai cũng như mình chắc

----------


## caothu

lo tập trung vào chủ đề kỹ thuật đi,ông nào còn lôi mấy cái tào lao này ra nữa thì tôi cũng chả thèm tranh luận với các ông nữa đâu,các ông có ai biết cách nào để hạn chế ảnh hưởng của Nhiệt và Ẩm tác động lên động cơ trong máy Plasma không nhỉ?Cái này giúp bảo vệ tăng tuổi thọ động cơ,nên tranh luận.

----------


## caothu

@ solero: xem cái này đi: Đừng dẫn chứng mấy cái giá trên trời kia https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-YASKAWA...0AAOSwmLlX9zn~
Thế mà bảo trên 1000 đô,lần này thì mở mắt ra ông nhé,bớt bảo thủ đi ông

----------


## Nam CNC

HAHAHAH xin lỗi chịu không nỗi . Em lượn tí xíu quay lại cười tiếp đây . 


Ếch tội Ếch lớn lắm nha , suốt ngày khoe ăn mì gói miết mà không chịu theo dõi diễn đàn gì cả , giờ anh em phải lãnh hậu quả lau bàn phím miết , cười phọt cơm!!!!

----------


## motogia

Thôi các bác ơi, dân lập trình C# 15 năm có dư đoá, làm quad bay vèo vèo, dùng được cả arduino chạy "blasma" ngon, cụ ấy đang yêu cầu từ tổng công ty gì gì xin kinh phí để chạy song mã ac sờ vồ, còn không có bác ấy kiếm stepper chịu newton met, thôi em xin zut , kẻo lại bị cho là bàn chuyện tào lao .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## terminaterx300

mấy bác nói ngàn trên ngàn dưới kinh quá .......................... em méo dám rớ  :Cool:

----------


## vopminh

Đóng show này đi cụ Ad.

----------


## ktshung

Thôi mọi người cho em chút đánh giá giữa Alpha step với HBS với ạ, em toàn dùng HBS mà nhiều bác ca Alpha ghê quá, xin hỏi một bộ alpha tầm 4Nm và 8Nm như HBS tầm giá bao nhiêu ạ

----------


## caothu

lên đây mà kiếm https://s.taobao.com/search?q=asm66&...180308&ie=utf8
Ông gõ mã hiệụ con muốn kiếm vào là ra giá thôi,đặt hàng nó ship vê la xong

----------


## caothu

> Thôi các bác ơi, dân lập trình C# 15 năm có dư đoá, làm quad bay vèo vèo, dùng được cả arduino chạy "blasma" ngon, cụ ấy đang yêu cầu từ tổng công ty gì gì xin kinh phí để chạy song mã ac sờ vồ, còn không có bác ấy kiếm stepper chịu newton met, thôi em xin zut , kẻo lại bị cho là bàn chuyện tào lao .


haha,cái tên dốt đi so máy plasma với máy gỗ đây mà,xấu hổ quá không biết làm gì nên cay cú đó hả?
Trích dẫn bài của motogia:
"Ui thế mà giờ em mới biết đó bác, em dùng con servo lai của leadshine 3 năm này, máy gỗ chạy gần như 24/24 chắc phải ủ tiền chuẩn bị thay mất, cảm ơn bác"
Nghe nó nói mà cười té ghế,hahaha

----------


## caothu

các ông cho ý kiến về việc bảo vệ động cơ HBS trong môi trường máy plasma đi,cái này hữu ích cho dân chế máy đó,làm cách gì để bảo vệ cho tốt nhất????

----------


## motogia

> haha,cái tên dốt đi so máy plasma với máy gỗ đây mà,xấu hổ quá không biết làm gì nên cay cú đó hả?
> Trích dẫn bài của motogia:
> "Ui thế mà giờ em mới biết đó bác, em dùng con servo lai của leadshine 3 năm này, máy gỗ chạy gần như 24/24 chắc phải ủ tiền chuẩn bị thay mất, cảm ơn bác"
> Nghe nó nói mà cười té ghế,hahaha


các cụ ngày xưa có câu, " thằng điếc nghe người ta chửi thì bảo họ hát hay" :Cool:

----------


## caothu

> các cụ ngày xưa có câu, " thằng điếc nghe người ta chửi thì bảo họ hát hay"


ông đóng góp vào câu hỏi của tôi ở trên đi

----------


## ktshung

> Đính kèm 55101
> em dùng con này ạ. con này thì đảo chiều sao anh


Mình chưa dùng con này nhưng hoặc nó có switch hoặc nó cài đặt trên màn hình, bạn đọc manual nó tý là làm được thôi mà

----------


## motogia

> ông đóng góp vào câu hỏi của tôi ở trên đi


yêu cầu cụ ra khỏi thớt của người ta đi, cụ tài cao đức trọng sao không ra lập thớt mới cho hoành tá tràng, trong này không ai đủ trình để bàn chuyện nhớn với cụ, không khéo người ta bảo đồ vô duyên. thế nhé - đi mát mẻ

----------


## caothu

chủ thớt xem xét vấn đề bảo vệ động cơ khi dùng HBS làm máy plasma .Việc bố trí động cơ trục Y ,X và Z cách càng xa nguồn nhiệt và ẩm là chắc chắn rồi rồi thêm các phương pháp làm mát động cơ nữa chứ,mời mấy ông tiếp tục đóng góp
@motogia: ông lượn đi,chả thấy ông đóng góp gì cho chủ đề này cả,toàn nói nhảm

----------


## CKD

Đây là kinh nghiệm của mình.
- Với máy plasma hay máy gỗ hay máy gì gì mà mình dùng HBS đều không có giải pháp gì được gọi là giải nhiệt hay bảo vệ quá nhiệt cho motor. Nếu có là bảo vệ chống va chạm.
- Với những con máy mình đã làm, với số HBS mà mình đã lắp thì có 01 bé hỏng driver bất đắc kỳ tử. Tỷ lệ hỏng hóc/số lượng đã dùng là >1% (mình đã dùng gần trăm con HBS các loại, từ 57-86 và cả loại 220V). Motor chưa thấy cái nào bị error dù là trên máy gỗ, plasma, phay kim loại.
- Đã dùng một số ít servo Yaskawa, bị hỏng 01 con. Nếu so tỉ lệ thì... hơi bị cao..
- Đã bảo trì thay motor cho khách hàng (dịch vụ chăm sóc máy) 01 con motor HBS.

Ngoài ra mình nói không với hàng cũ khi làm máy hoặc dịch vụ trọn gói. Có lắp hàng cũ cho khách hàng nhưng với dạng này thì miễn dịch vụ sau bán hàng.
Do đó trong tầm giá/hiệu quả sử dụng thì HBS hiện vẫn là lựa chọn tốt nhất theo quan điểm cá nhân. Có dùng một số dòng servo china. Giá thành/hiểu quả sử dụng không đạt.
Nếu so với giá servo mới của nhật thì độ hiệu quả còn kém hơn nữa.

----------

ktshung, motogia, saudau, solero, VuongAn

----------


## caothu

> Đây là kinh nghiệm của mình.
> - Với máy plasma hay máy gỗ hay máy gì gì mà mình dùng HBS đều không có giải pháp gì được gọi là giải nhiệt hay bảo vệ quá nhiệt cho motor. Nếu có là bảo vệ chống va chạm.
> - Với những con máy mình đã làm, với số HBS mà mình đã lắp thì có 01 bé hỏng driver bất đắc kỳ tử. Tỷ lệ hỏng hóc/số lượng đã dùng là >1% (mình đã dùng gần trăm con HBS các loại, từ 57-86 và cả loại 220V). Motor chưa thấy cái nào bị error dù là trên máy gỗ, plasma, phay kim loại.
> - Đã dùng một số ít servo Yaskawa, bị hỏng 01 con. Nếu so tỉ lệ thì... hơi bị cao..
> - Đã bảo trì thay motor cho khách hàng (dịch vụ chăm sóc máy) 01 con motor HBS.
> 
> Ngoài ra mình nói không với hàng cũ khi làm máy hoặc dịch vụ trọn gói. Có lắp hàng cũ cho khách hàng nhưng với dạng này thì miễn dịch vụ sau bán hàng.
> Do đó trong tầm giá/hiệu quả sử dụng thì HBS hiện vẫn là lựa chọn tốt nhất theo quan điểm cá nhân. Có dùng một số dòng servo china. Giá thành/hiểu quả sử dụng không đạt.
> Nếu so với giá servo mới của nhật thì độ hiệu quả còn kém hơn nữa.


@ckd : - Với máy plasma hay máy gỗ hay máy gì gì mà mình dùng HBS đều không có giải pháp gì được gọi là giải nhiệt hay bảo vệ quá nhiệt cho motor.
Bác nói câu này tôi thấy không ổn,thế thì câu nói của tôi ở phía trên thừa à?Cứ bố trí trục,x,y,z cách xa nguồn nhiệt và ẩm là ok,chứ nói như bác không lẽ,cứ để cho motor nó nóng bỏng tay,thế thì tuổi thọ nó được bao lâu chứ?Cứ lắp tản nhiệt Nhôm vào rồi thay tản nhiệt sơ cua,như vậy cũng đỡ cho động cơ,Tôi đã nghĩ ra 1 phương pháp này hay lắm để động cơ chạy êm ru,không bị nóng gì cả,thiết bị tôi sử dụng có chữ : Chữ đầu là S,chữ cuối là H,các bác đoán thử xem nào,haha.À mấy ông ktshung,motogia,divodira,suutam,thanhcuongquynhon,  nhatson .... nhảy vào cho cao kiến đi,mà xin chém nhẹ tay,chém nặng quá,tôi éo chơi với các ông nữa đâu,haha

----------


## suu_tam

Vẫn ý kiến cũ thôi ạ.





> Gửi bởi caothu
> 
> 
> Nói về HBS,tôi đọc qua 1 lần,giờ chả nhớ nó nằm ở mục nào,hình như máy phay cnc
> 
> 
> Vẫn luôn chờ CAO THỦ tìm bài đó cho em xem với ạ. Để em có thêm niềm tin là có cái bác còn nói ĐÚNG. Không đọc hoài toàn thấy trên giời ở đâu không à.
> 
> Còn việc mà cái gì thì luôn luôn là price / performance vì thế CAO THỦ có nói gì thì nói thằng TÀU nó vẫn sống khỏe, số lượng bán ra vẫn hàng đầu thế giới, chứ không nói riêng thị trường Việt Nam con con.


Vẫn đang chờ bác dẫn bài đó ra đây ạ. Cố lên. Cố lên.


Đính kèm 55240

----------

motogia

----------


## CKD

> Bác nói câu này tôi thấy không ổn,thế thì câu nói của tôi ở phía trên thừa à?Cứ bố trí trục,x,y,z cách xa nguồn nhiệt và ẩm là ok,chứ nói như bác không lẽ,cứ để cho motor nó nóng bỏng tay,thế thì tuổi thọ nó được bao lâu chứ?


Ổn hay không thì tùy bác thôi.
Tôi đã nói rỏ đây là kinh nghiệm cá nhân. Tôi làm thế nào thì nói thế đấy chẵng có tranh luận, chém gió lấy số má hay đánh đố anh em làm gì cả. Còn sống thì bảo còn sống, đã chết thì đã bảo chết. Muốn kiểm chứng lại thì.. cứ tìm lại các bài tôi đã viết, tìm hình ảnh mà tôi đã post xem thiết kế của tôi thế nào. Vậy nhé!

----------

motogia

----------


## hanasimitai

Bác cao thủ cố lên. Em về đội của bác. Bác không một mình chống lại ma phi a đâu.

----------


## Nam CNC

Dạo này nắng nóng quá ............

----------

Diyodira, duonghoang, Gamo, solero

----------


## truongkiet

Chết mẹ.hentai lên rồi.hắc bạch song sát quét sạch võ lâm

----------

duonghoang, solero

----------


## caothu

> Bác cao thủ cố lên. Em về đội của bác. Bác không một mình chống lại ma phi a đâu.


Cảm ơn bác Hentai nhiều,Phen này giang hồ lại dậy sóng rồi,cần tuyển thêm gấp các anh em khác bác à,Thưởng thiện phạt ác kỳ này quyết " Nhất kiếm chấn giang hồ",haha.

----------


## motogia

ha ha ha , câu trước câu sau đã chửi đồng mình rồi, còn nói là chém ai. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## caothu

> ha ha ha , câu trước câu sau đã chửi đồng mình rồi, còn nói là chém ai.


Nói vớ vẩn gì thế ông,tính ly gián hả,cho ít cao kiến về phương pháp làm mát động cơ đi,chả thấy đóng góp gì,hay là dốt quá,không biết chi chỉ giỏi nói khoác,haha,dốt mà cứ thích phán

----------


## inhainha

Cố lên bác caothu. Em cũng về đội của bác vì em cũng bán hàng vechai Nhựt bổn :P

----------


## terminaterx300

> Nói vớ vẩn gì thế ông,tính ly gián hả,cho ít cao kiến về phương pháp làm mát động cơ đi,chả thấy đóng góp gì,hay là dốt quá,không biết chi chỉ giỏi nói khoác,haha,dốt mà cứ thích phán


quất hẳn watercool cho step motor là ngon. kaka. servo cs lớn cũng chơi thế á. kaka

----------


## caothu

> Cố lên bác caothu. Em cũng về đội của bác vì em cũng bán hàng vechai Nhựt bổn :P


haha,thank bác,có thêm bác,phe ta càng lúc càng mạnh ,haha

----------


## caothu

> quất hẳn watercool cho step motor là ngon. kaka. servo cs lớn cũng chơi thế á. kaka


Nói về làm mát bằng nước,tôi đã thấy tận mắt,thậm chí hay tiếp xúc,ở đây áp dụng cho động cơ rất lớn,họ có bể nước làm mát,hệ thống đường ống làm mát đi xuyên lòng vòng qua máy,các ống làm mát được làm từ vật liệu đồng thau,hệ thống bố trí bơm làm mát có tác dụng luân chuyển dòng chay trong ống đồng,khi động cơ hoạt động sinh nhiệt lớn thì các ống đồng này hấp thụ nhiệt
+ Nước trong ống đồng hâp thụ nhiệt từ ống đồng rồi được luân chuyển đi nới khác qua bể nước mát,nước nóng trong ống đồng khi qua bể nước làm mát thì nó bị nguội đi rồi cứ thể nó lại chạy về động cơ đang hoạt động theo 1 vòng tuần hoàn kín,cứ vậy tạo ra 1 dòng luân chuyển nước mang theo nhiệt năng sản sinh từ máy,nhờ vậy mà nhiệt độ máy khi hoạt động giảm đi rất nhiều,tuy nhiên các bác cần để ý là nó áp dụng cho động cơ rất lớn,hiện nay ở các động cơ bé như động cơ bước,ac sẻvo ... thì chưa thấy ai chế tạo( theo ý kiển chủ quan),bác nào biết nơi nào chế tạo được thì góp ý nhé,nếu làm được cái này thì quá tuyệt vời cho giải pháp bảo vệ quá nhiệt
+ Đây cũng là 1 giải pháp tuy nhiên nó khác với giải pháp tôi đưa ra,các bác tiếp tục góp ý,tôi sẽ chốt lai giải pháp của tôi ở dòng bình luận cuối cùng

----------


## nhatson

nếu lựa chọn em sẽ chọn giải pháp cơ khí như gắn heat sink, gắn giả nhiệt gió hoặc nước hơn là giải pháp vể điện
điện thì bèo có thể nối điện trở shunt cho coil, khá hơn nhưng đội giá là làm cho bộ nguồn buck boost điều chỉnh áp theo speed của motor

nhưng  quan trọng nhất ko phải là giải pháp mà tính toán tốc độ hệ thống, lực để chọn được motor+drive, điện áp lái và tỉ số truyền hợp lí mà ko cần thêm các giải pháp khác, dĩ nhiên 1 số trường hợp phải kiếm tìm giải pháp vì dkien mua hàng khó khăn, hoặc tke quá dữ , spham trên thị trường ko có thể dáp ứng đòi hỏi của bài toán, giờ mua hàng dễ và rẻ 


b.r

----------

motogia

----------


## cuongmay

Trời ạ.vấn đề nóng motor có gì đâu mà bàn .động cơ servo toàn chạy tải gián đoạn nên thực tế chưa bao giờ gặp con nào bị nóng .còn step bản chất nó luôn đầy tải khi hoạt động nên nóng nhưng vẫn trong giới hạn cho phép,nếu cố tình muốn nó bớt nóng để hi vọng nó siêu bền thi gắn cho nó cái quạt hoặc dán cho nó miếng nhôm có cánh là xong.

----------


## nhatson

> Trời ạ.vấn đề nóng motor có gì đâu mà bàn .động cơ servo toàn chạy tải gián đoạn nên thực tế chưa bao giờ gặp con nào bị nóng .còn step bản chất nó luôn đầy tải khi hoạt động nên nóng nhưng vẫn trong giới hạn cho phép,nếu cố tình muốn nó bớt nóng để hi vọng nó siêu bền thi gắn cho nó cái quạt hoặc dán cho nó miếng nhôm có cánh là xong.


người ta đang muốn quan trọng hóa giải pháp của người ta  mờ,
giải pháp thường phọt ra do bị rồi tìm cách xử lí. Ko làm hoặc tính toàn kỷ lựa chọn đúng bị nóng thì đâu cần giải pháp chi

----------

motogia

----------


## solero

> Nói về làm mát bằng nước,tôi đã thấy tận mắt,thậm chí hay tiếp xúc,ở đây áp dụng cho động cơ rất lớn,họ có bể nước làm mát,hệ thống đường ống làm mát đi xuyên lòng vòng qua máy,các ống làm mát được làm từ vật liệu đồng thau,hệ thống bố trí bơm làm mát có tác dụng luân chuyển dòng chay trong ống đồng,khi động cơ hoạt động sinh nhiệt lớn thì các ống đồng này hấp thụ nhiệt
> + Nước trong ống đồng hâp thụ nhiệt từ ống đồng rồi được luân chuyển đi nới khác qua bể nước mát,nước nóng trong ống đồng khi qua bể nước làm mát thì nó bị nguội đi rồi cứ thể nó lại chạy về động cơ đang hoạt động theo 1 vòng tuần hoàn kín,cứ vậy tạo ra 1 dòng luân chuyển nước mang theo nhiệt năng sản sinh từ máy,nhờ vậy mà nhiệt độ máy khi hoạt động giảm đi rất nhiều,tuy nhiên các bác cần để ý là nó áp dụng cho động cơ rất lớn,hiện nay ở các động cơ bé như động cơ bước,ac sẻvo ... thì chưa thấy ai chế tạo( theo ý kiển chủ quan),bác nào biết nơi nào chế tạo được thì góp ý nhé,nếu làm được cái này thì quá tuyệt vời cho giải pháp bảo vệ quá nhiệt
> + Đây cũng là 1 giải pháp tuy nhiên nó khác với giải pháp tôi đưa ra,các bác tiếp tục góp ý,tôi sẽ chốt lai giải pháp của tôi ở dòng bình luận cuối cùng


Nói dài thế mà quên cái RAD (két tản nhiệt) trong hệ thống Watercoller hả chuyên gia?

----------

motogia

----------


## caothu

> Trời ạ.vấn đề nóng motor có gì đâu mà bàn .động cơ servo toàn chạy tải gián đoạn nên thực tế chưa bao giờ gặp con nào bị nóng .còn step bản chất nó luôn đầy tải khi hoạt động nên nóng nhưng vẫn trong giới hạn cho phép,nếu cố tình muốn nó bớt nóng để hi vọng nó siêu bền thi gắn cho nó cái quạt hoặc dán cho nó miếng nhôm có cánh là xong.


Vấn đề đang nói là ứng dụng trong máy plasma bác nhé,nên bác nêu ra giải pháp vậy cũng ok,nhưng vẫn chưa tối ưu bằng dùng nước làm mát,chúng ta nên cố gắng đi tới tối ưu,mời bác góp ý tiếp

----------

motogia

----------


## ktshung

em toàn mua cái quạt nan, cái nào nóng đứng quạt cho nó ... sau đây chúng ta bàn về việc chống nóng cho gạch chịu lửa đi các bác

----------


## caothu

> em toàn mua cái quạt nan, cái nào nóng đứng quạt cho nó ... sau đây chúng ta bàn về việc chống nóng cho gạch chịu lửa đi các bác


ông lượn chỗ khác chơi đi,có đóng góp ý kiến thì thiết thực cái đi,nói nhảm không

----------

ktshung, motogia

----------


## ktshung

> ông lượn chỗ khác chơi đi,có đóng góp ý kiến thì thiết thực cái đi,nói nhảm không


hehehe, cu Thảo nóng gớm

----------


## khoa.address

> ông lượn chỗ khác chơi đi,có đóng góp ý kiến thì thiết thực cái đi,nói nhảm không


Dạo này bác Gamo thì mất tích, còn cái bác "cuthao" này thì hiện hồn, ý nhầm, hiện hình ở tất cả mọi nơi nhỉ. 

*CÓ MỘT THÉC MÉC NHO NHỎ*

Đây cũng khó phân định là nick Spam nên bác "Spam killer" khó ra tay ư ??? Hay đang có sếp nào diễn hài găng tơ cho A/E xem vậy ???

----------


## ktshung

> Dạo này bác Gamo thì mất tích, còn cái bác "cuthao" này thì hiện hồn, ý nhầm, hiện hình ở tất cả mọi nơi nhỉ. 
> 
> *CÓ MỘT THÉC MÉC NHO NHỎ*
> 
> Đây cũng khó phân định là nick Spam nên bác "Spam killer" khó ra tay ư ??? Hay đang có sếp nào diễn hài găng tơ cho A/E xem vậy ???


GÀ Mờ có điện cho tui théc méc về cha cu Thảo này, hổng lẻ lão tung hỏa mù sao ta ... tui nghi chính lão là caothu lắm, chứ hồi trước lão bảo lão mà nhận nhì thì hổng ai dám nhận nhứt hết à

----------

khoa.address

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> ông lượn chỗ khác chơi đi,có đóng góp ý kiến thì thiết thực cái đi,nói nhảm không


ông nói ai chứ tui thấy ý kiến của ông chưa có cái nào thiết thực cả, nói như bác nhatson là do không chịu tính trước khi làm nên mới nóng chứ tính rồi thì lấy gì nó nóng mà đi giải nhiệt. còn máy plasma cũng không có chuyện nóng gì lan ra ngoài cai động cơ hết. người ta làm đầy ra đó có ảnh hưởng gì đâu.

----------

motogia

----------


## motogia

đúng đấy bác, chứ nó mà nóng ra ngoài vượt sức chịu đựng của động cơ, thì thằng đứng máy thành cá khô mất.

----------


## Gamo

Ui các bác thông cảm, em gà lắm nên ngồi hóng thui ạ

Tính ra nhờ có các bác như bác caothu, hentai,... mà diễn đàn chúng ta xôm tụ đấy chứ nhỉ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> GÀ Mờ có điện cho tui théc méc về cha cu Thảo này, hổng lẻ lão tung hỏa mù sao ta ... tui nghi chính lão là caothu lắm, chứ hồi trước lão bảo lão mà nhận nhì thì hổng ai dám nhận nhứt hết à


Hix... hôm đó em thấy cha ktshung khoe mới bán xong bức tranh giá 85tr nên gọi điện thoại hỏi xem là tranh gì thôi ấy mà, chứ quan tâm mấy vụ này làm gì

----------


## vncncdiy

> Ui các bác thông cảm, em gà lắm nên ngồi hóng thui ạ
> 
> Tính ra nhờ có các bác như bác caothu, hentai,... mà diễn đàn chúng ta xôm tụ đấy chứ nhỉ? 
> 
> 
> 
> Hix... hôm đó em thấy cha ktshung khoe mới bán xong bức tranh giá 85tr nên gọi điện thoại hỏi xem là tranh gì thôi ấy mà, chứ quan tâm mấy vụ này làm gì



Nội tình thế nào mà bác "Gamo" phân trần nhiệt tình quá ta.

Hổng biết có ai muốn diễn đàn xôm tụ kiểu trên ko chứ thấy mấy bác trên toàn commen kiểu kích tướng ko chứ có thấy trao đổi vấn đề chính đâu nhỉ?

Khó hiểu, Khó hiểu, Cực kì khó hiểu...

----------


## ktshung

> Ui các bác thông cảm, em gà lắm nên ngồi hóng thui ạ
> 
> Tính ra nhờ có các bác như bác caothu, hentai,... mà diễn đàn chúng ta xôm tụ đấy chứ nhỉ? 
> 
> 
> 
> Hix... hôm đó em thấy cha ktshung khoe mới bán xong bức tranh giá 85tr nên gọi điện thoại hỏi xem là tranh gì thôi ấy mà, chứ quan tâm mấy vụ này làm gì


Cha này cha bơm ghê thiệt

----------


## terminaterx300

> Trời ạ.vấn đề nóng motor có gì đâu mà bàn .động cơ servo toàn chạy tải gián đoạn nên thực tế chưa bao giờ gặp con nào bị nóng .còn step bản chất nó luôn đầy tải khi hoạt động nên nóng nhưng vẫn trong giới hạn cho phép,nếu cố tình muốn nó bớt nóng để hi vọng nó siêu bền thi gắn cho nó cái quạt hoặc dán cho nó miếng nhôm có cánh là xong.


cs lớn cỡ nào mới là vấn đề. thường tới khoảng từ 5k5 servo 1 số hãng đã support quạt làm mát kiểu như motor spindle. 

còn servo chạy water thì phù hợp với những thứ đẳng cấp, cs có thể ko quá khủng nhưng dòng khá lớn tức thì. vd như DD servo hay Linear servo. hoăc spindle servo cao tốc

----------


## CKD

Tôi nghĩ mọi người khi tham gia diễn đàn này đều không còn là trẻ nít. Vậy nên các bác nên tự giác kiểm soát hành động và thái độ của chính mình. Đừng vì bộc phát nhất thời mà đánh mất mình, cũng đừng vì diễn đàn có MOD hay AD mà nghiêm túc. Nên tự giác.

Những người không tự kiểm soát được bản thân, các bác nên thông cảm vì họ có năng lực kiểm soát hành vi bị hạn chế. Đó là do bệnh, họ không muốn vậy đâu.
Những người phát ngôn khiếm nhả, cho thấy môi trường sống & giáo dục của họ bị hạn chế. Nơi đó, xung quanh họ toàn nói tục, chửi thề thì lấy đâu lời hay ý đẹp để mà nói. Trường hợp này các bác nên nhẹ nhàng, dùng lời vàng ngọc để trao đổi, biết đâu qua đó họ sẽ học được điều tốt đẹp về thay đổi. Có câu gần mực thì đen, gần đèn thì sáng. Các bác hãy là ngọn đèn để soi sáng tâm hồn họ nhé.

Chém gió nãy giờ! Xin lỗi vì làm loãng chủ đề. Để trở lại cũng xin có mấy ý!
- Nếu muốn đóng chủ đề, thì cũng như nhiều lần trước, chủ thớt nếu muốn thì cứ tự đóng thôi. Không cần phải yêu cầu AD chi hết, đó là quyền của chủ thớt.
- Nếu cảm thấy bài viết nào thật sự gây khó chịu cho mọi người. Các bạn có quyền dùng chức năng report bài viết để lưu ý các MOD.
- Nếu muốn chấm dứt tranh luận không có ích thì các bác cũng đừng tranh luận với người ấy. Hãy làm lơ như thể họ không tồn tại.

Thanks!

----------

Diyodira, Ga con, Gamo, motogia, solero, suu_tam, Thanhcuongquynhon

----------


## Diyodira

> Tôi nghĩ mọi người khi tham gia diễn đàn này đều không còn là trẻ nít. Vậy nên các bác nên tự giác kiểm soát hành động và thái độ của chính mình. Đừng vì bộc phát nhất thời mà đánh mất mình, cũng đừng vì diễn đàn có MOD hay AD mà nghiêm túc. Nên tự giác.
> 
> Những người không tự kiểm soát được bản thân, các bác nên thông cảm vì họ có năng lực kiểm soát hành vi bị hạn chế. Đó là do bệnh, họ không muốn vậy đâu.
> Những người phát ngôn khiếm nhả, cho thấy môi trường sống & giáo dục của họ bị hạn chế. Nơi đó, xung quanh họ toàn nói tục, chửi thề thì lấy đâu lời hay ý đẹp để mà nói. Trường hợp này các bác nên nhẹ nhàng, dùng lời vàng ngọc để trao đổi, biết đâu qua đó họ sẽ học được điều tốt đẹp về thay đổi. Có câu gần mực thì đen, gần đèn thì sáng. Các bác hãy là ngọn đèn để soi sáng tâm hồn họ nhé.
> 
> Chém gió nãy giờ! Xin lỗi vì làm loãng chủ đề. Để trở lại cũng xin có mấy ý!
> - Nếu muốn đóng chủ đề, thì cũng như nhiều lần trước, chủ thớt nếu muốn thì cứ tự đóng thôi. Không cần phải yêu cầu AD chi hết, đó là quyền của chủ thớt.
> - Nếu cảm thấy bài viết nào thật sự gây khó chịu cho mọi người. Các bạn có quyền dùng chức năng report bài viết để lưu ý các MOD.
> - Nếu muốn chấm dứt tranh luận không có ích thì các bác cũng đừng tranh luận với người ấy. Hãy làm lơ như thể họ không tồn tại.
> ...


đầu năm đi ĐLat có khác, chắc phải vào Thiền Việt Trúc Lâm tu tập thọ giáo sư phụ dữ lắm? đừng khoác càsa mà bỏ cnc nhé, ăn chay còn cực hơn ăn mì gói đó nha  :Smile:

----------


## caothu

> ông nói ai chứ tui thấy ý kiến của ông chưa có cái nào thiết thực cả, nói như bác nhatson là do không chịu tính trước khi làm nên mới nóng chứ tính rồi thì lấy gì nó nóng mà đi giải nhiệt. còn máy plasma cũng không có chuyện nóng gì lan ra ngoài cai động cơ hết. người ta làm đầy ra đó có ảnh hưởng gì đâu.


Ông nhatson nói rất đúng,nhưng nói thật các ông,có tính toán kiểu gì đi chăng,1 khi động cơ đã chạy thì sẽ sinh nhiệt làm nóng động cơ,nguyên nhân do đâu?
1.Ma sát của bánh răng,nhông trong động cơ,ma sát của trục và ổ bi
2.Nhiệt năng sinh ra trong cuộn dây trong động cơ khi có dòng điện chạy qua
3.Các trường hợp chạy có tải hoặc quá tải,dòng tăng sinh nhiệt rất lớn,thậm chí cháy động cơ
4.Nhiệt độ môi trường plasma thông qua khí ,hơi nóng tỏa vào các kết cấu máy rồi truyền nhiệt tới động cơ
5.......... Cái này các ông tiếp tục bổ sung thêm nguyên nhân
--------------------> có tính toán kiểu gì cũng vậy ít nhiều cũng sẽ bị sinh nhiệt,bởi thế phuơng pháp làm mát luôn phải có,nếu không có làm mát ông chạy động cơ 3 năm hỏng,nếu làm mát thì 10 năm nó cũng đech hỏng ấy chứ?Có ông nào có cao kiến về phuơng pháp làm mát khác ông?tôi gơi ý cho các ông nhé,các ông biết phản ứng tỏa nhiệt trong hóa học chứ?Vậy ngược lại với phản ứng tỏa nhiệt là phản ứng gì ? Trả lời câu hỏi này đi sẽ có hướng tìm ra phuơng pháp làm mát đấy,haha.

----------


## CKD

Ý kiến cá nhân.
Thay vì nghĩ cách giải nhiệt động cơ, thì dành thời gian nghĩ về kết cấu cơ khí hợp lý sẽ hiệu quả hơn.
Cả thế giới nó dùng từ step đến step lai rồi servo. Tại sao nó dùng được còn mình thì không?

Ai thích chơi servo thì tùy. Lời khuyên cho bác nào muốn chơi với servo thì việc đầu tiên phải nghiên cứu servo nhiều vào đã. Phải tuning được chính xác. Nếu tuning chư tới thì nó chạy cho dung sai lớn. Nếu tuning quá đà thì tự nó sẽ phá hỏng nó hoặc gây hại cho các hệ thống cơ khí khác.

Tôi đây do trình gà nên không dám đu theo servo, vì đã hiểu rỏ nguyên nhân & tác hại của nó. Vẫn đang luyện công, khi đủ trình sẽ show cùng các bác máy chạy servo.

Còn bác nào có giải pháp hay thì cứ bày ra. Đánh đố nhau làm gì. Còn đã không biết thì cứ hỏi thẳng. Đừng tỏ ra nguy hiểm gây phiền hà cho người khác. Nếu tự cho mình đã lớn rồi nên tự trọng, đừng làm gì để người khác khinh thường.

----------

hminhtq, khoa.address, motogia, suu_tam, VuongAn

----------


## Nam Anh

> Ông nhatson nói rất đúng,nhưng nói thật các ông,có tính toán kiểu gì đi chăng,1 khi động cơ đã chạy thì sẽ sinh nhiệt làm nóng động cơ,nguyên nhân do đâu?
> 1.Ma sát của bánh răng,nhông trong động cơ,ma sát của trục và ổ bi
> 2.Nhiệt năng sinh ra trong cuộn dây trong động cơ khi có dòng điện chạy qua
> 3.Các trường hợp chạy có tải hoặc quá tải,dòng tăng sinh nhiệt rất lớn,thậm chí cháy động cơ
> 4.Nhiệt độ môi trường plasma thông qua khí ,hơi nóng tỏa vào các kết cấu máy rồi truyền nhiệt tới động cơ
> 5.......... Cái này các ông tiếp tục bổ sung thêm nguyên nhân
> --------------------> có tính toán kiểu gì cũng vậy ít nhiều cũng sẽ bị sinh nhiệt,bởi thế phuơng pháp làm mát luôn phải có,nếu không có làm mát ông chạy động cơ 3 năm hỏng,nếu làm mát thì 10 năm nó cũng đech hỏng ấy chứ?Có ông nào có cao kiến về phuơng pháp làm mát khác ông?tôi gơi ý cho các ông nhé,các ông biết phản ứng tỏa nhiệt trong hóa học chứ?Vậy ngược lại với phản ứng tỏa nhiệt là phản ứng gì ? Trả lời câu hỏi này đi sẽ có hướng tìm ra phuơng pháp làm mát đấy,haha.


Bác khẳng định như vậy là chưa được chính xác lắm. Có nhiều hãng, sản phẩm của họ chạy không hề thấy sinh nhiệt hoặc có sinh nhiệt thì cũng rất ít, cảm giác tay chạm vào vẫn mát. Em đã thử 2 loại động cơ thông số tương đương nhau, cùng lắp 1 ứng dụng. Kết quả: sau một thời gian chạy khá dài và liên tục thì 1 loại sinh nhiệt, 1 loại không hề thấy sinh nhiệt. 
Một vấn đề ảnh hưởng đến sinh nhiệt hay không là nằm ở kết cấu cơ khí nữa.
Thân!

----------


## phuocloi0407

:Confused:

----------


## phuocloi0407

Bác CKD 9 năm không gặp! anh em lên đây diễn đàn 10 người xem 1000, góp ý xây dựng sao cho diễn đàn là kho kiến thức hữu ích cho cộng đồng cnc nước nhà. giống như mình âm thầm theo dõi diễn đàn tích góp kiến thức đến khi ai hỏi mình giúp, chúc anh em cuối tuần vui

----------

